# New challenge: Transitioning without BC'ing...



## naicendivine (Mar 14, 2007)

or braids/weave. Seeing related threads has made me want to try again after failing miserably in December. So if anyone else, besides me, needs support for maintaining 2 different textures for the rest of the year (1 year at a time ) come on and join!

So here's my plan. My last relaxer was on January 6th, I plan on doing the satin scarf method (after cw'ing) and braidouts. And if I do get my hair flat ironed I'm going to get someone else to do it.

So does anyone else want to join me?


----------



## blue_flower (Mar 14, 2007)

I'll join. I wear my hair in braidouts a lot.  I straighten my hair with a Maxiglide once every 1-2 months. That's pretty much it.


----------



## strawberry-jelly (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm in as well.  I'm at about 20 weeks since I last texturized.   I'm not big on braids.  So what's gotten me this far are braidouts and flat ironing.  I may start to incorporate instant weaves here and there too, because my braidouts are really getting out of control. haha


----------



## naicendivine (Mar 14, 2007)

hey blue flower and strawberry-jelly


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 14, 2007)

I have been comtemplating for a while about what to do. I mean I seriously want to go natural but the limited hair styles during transition are not for me. I love ponytails and buns and not being able to wear them is not going to work for me. I hate being limited on what I can do with my hair.  

Confusion is where I am at right now.  I will be 15 weeks post relaxer on this Saturday and I have been doing various styles to my hair.  I try to minimize heat and use protective styles. I have 1/2 wigs, donut for buns, perm rods for twist outs.....I guess I can do it ladies...So count me in.... I can do this!


----------



## asiaticlily (Mar 14, 2007)

No braids or weaves.  What about wigs?


----------



## naicendivine (Mar 14, 2007)

Blackoutzangel05 said:
			
		

> I have been comtemplating for a while about what to do. I mean I seriously want to go natural but the limited hair styles during transition are not for me. I love ponytails and buns and not being able to wear them is not going to work for me. I hate being limited on what I can do with my hair.
> 
> Confusion is where I am at right now. I will be 15 weeks post relaxer on this Saturday and I have been doing various styles to my hair. I try to minimize heat and use protective styles. I have 1/2 wigs, donut for buns, perm rods for twist outs.....I guess I can do it ladies...So count me in.... I can do this!


 
Yes you can!!! As for the ponytail thing, I don't know how much longer you can do this for cause I've never gone beyond 3 or 4 months while stretching, but if you smooth on some elasta qp glaze after washing and tie a scarf on and let dry overnight, the next morning you should have flat, laid down edges to rock a pontail or bun with, but I figure at some point the NG will be too much... I'm not sure.

But I feel you on the lack of hairstyles, that's why I kept holding off cause I'm always trying to do straight styles and the more NG I have the harder it will be to do them. That's why I'm going to start doing curlier styles from now, I hope I make it!!!


----------



## naicendivine (Mar 14, 2007)

asiaticlily said:
			
		

> No braids or weaves. What about wigs?


 
hey, if you have to keep dealing with the relaxed parts, why not?


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 14, 2007)

naicendivine said:
			
		

> Yes you can!!! As for the ponytail thing, I don't know how much longer you can do this for cause I've never gone beyond 3 or 4 months while stretching, but if you smooth on some elasta qp glaze after washing and tie a scarf on and let dry overnight, the next morning you should have flat, laid down edges to rock a pontail or bun with, but I figure at some point the NG will be too much... I'm not sure.
> 
> But I feel you on the lack of hairstyles, that's why I kept holding off cause I'm always trying to do straight styles and the more NG I have the harder it will be to do them. That's why I'm going to start doing curlier styles from now, I hope I make it!!!



I always wore ponytails before when I didn't get perms. During 2002 when I went natural it was not my intention, I was just too broke to get a perm. My hair dresser saw how good my hair was doing and fought me tooth and nail for the next 2 1/2 years about getting one. I never stopped wearing ponytails until I came upon nappurality and heard it was bad for your hair and it could break it off. I love that site but sometimes I have to remember that just because it did that for someone else's hair doesn't mean mine will react the same way. I love the ability to go straight and curly. I don't believe that I am going to straighten my hair until the end of the summer when its not hot because otherwise its going to puff up. But I know that I am probably going to straighten it at least once every few months to check length and because I do like wearing my hair straight sometimes. My new growth actually doesn't get bad, I just put some conditioner and water then seal it and its flat, just really wavy and thick...those one ponytails that I can sport now I can't do at all!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 14, 2007)

I really want to do this, but I don't know if I can wait a year to transition.  Can I still join you guys, PLEASE???  My texlaxed hair got mad when I tried to relax it strait, so I'm trying to start over. I'll be bunning my hair till I get where I need to be.


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm in!!!  We can be a support to one another!!


----------



## naicendivine (Mar 14, 2007)

what chu mean DD? we're starting now so come on!!!


----------



## naicendivine (Mar 14, 2007)

hey TCatt!!!


----------



## leleepop (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm in, 6 months posts and never had braids or weaves. I plan to transition until I trim the last bit off. I wear braidouts,buns,bantu knot outs, twistouts, and flatiron every two months or more. I will subscribe to this thread. The only thing is I cannot promise no braids or weaves ever throughtout my transition.


----------



## TCatt86 (Mar 14, 2007)

naicendivine said:
			
		

> hey TCatt!!!



Hey girl!!! I'm excited, this will definitely be a challenge!!


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Mar 14, 2007)

Count me in!! I have been transitioning for 16 months now. I just cut about 5 inches off my hair. I went one year without any trimming or cutting just to see how long my hair would be. I still have alot of relaxed hair left. So are we allowed to trim a little off every few months? Also the no braids means not braids with extentions or no braids period be it with your own hair or with added hair?


----------



## gradygirl (Mar 14, 2007)

Count me in too.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome everyone! I can not wait to see where everyone is at this time next year.....


----------



## Amylee (Mar 14, 2007)

Can I join? 

I'm 14 months post relaxer, but I still have a LOT of relaxed ends  
I don't plan on doing the BC at all !!!

My transitionning styles are mainly ponytails and buns. 
Undirect heat (diffuser) for drying. 
Limited direct heat (only on special occasions).


----------



## blue_flower (Mar 15, 2007)

Amylee said:
			
		

> I'm 14 months post relaxer, but I still have a LOT of relaxed ends
> I don't plan on doing the BC at all !!!



Wow! This might be a real challenge for me because the last two times I transitioned I did a Big  and a Mini chop. I hope I'm able to hold out as long as you have!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 15, 2007)

Good Morning Ladies!!!!!  Today I am sporting a phony pony that is wrapped up in a bun with 2 sticks. Its gorgeous!  I read on a fotki that changing the position of the ponytail is also crucial so that it won't break off hair so that is what I am doing.  I am also using the baggy method on my hair because since my color is on the ends I need to ensure that they are getting extra moisture! 

PJ~ How is your hair doing with the bunning and ponytails and breakage??!  I have went for 2 1/2 to 3 years before without perms and don't remember not using ponytails but with all this information that I am reading it says that that isnt good to put my hair in ponytails...what has been your experience?!?!


----------



## strawberry-jelly (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey!

Well, today I'm wearing a bun (bunned while it was wet) which I'm really not fond of.  I prefer braidouts, flat ironed, or buns when my hair has been flatironed.  Anyway, here's a pic.  I have a scrunchy on which is fattening up my donut a bit.


----------



## naicendivine (Mar 15, 2007)

very pretty SJ!!! I just co-washed and am bunning also but it'll be hidden under a scarf til tomorrow night. Hopefully I'll have some nice waves by then...


----------



## naicendivine (Mar 15, 2007)

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> Count me in!! I have been transitioning for 16 months now. I just cut about 5 inches off my hair. I went one year without any trimming or cutting just to see how long my hair would be. I still have alot of relaxed hair left. So are we allowed to trim a little off every few months? Also the no braids means not braids with extentions or no braids period be it with your own hair or with added hair?


 
Trim at your pleasure . And with the braids, you're still dealing with your relaxed ends, they're not hidden away for months on end where you don't have to think about them. So your own hair braided should be ok.


----------



## naicendivine (Mar 15, 2007)

Amylee said:
			
		

> Can I join?
> 
> I'm 14 months post relaxer, but I still have a LOT of relaxed ends
> I don't plan on doing the BC at all !!!
> ...


 
Girl get in here! You and some of the other ladies on here can be our mentors


----------



## Amylee (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey transitionners  

I'd be happy to help anyone who's having a hard time during their journey.


----------



## Amylee (Mar 15, 2007)

blue_flower said:
			
		

> Wow! This might be a real challenge for me because the last two times I transitioned I did a Big and a Mini chop. I hope I'm able to hold out as long as you have!


 
You can do it !!!
If you know you don't want short hair, don't let anything/anyone disturb you.

I don't remember where I read that (I think it was on a long hair forum also) but if you ever feel an itch to cut your hair, just bun it and wait for 1 WEEK, no less. Then you'll see if you still want to cut.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Mar 15, 2007)

naicendivine said:
			
		

> Trim at your pleasure . And with the braids, you're still dealing with your relaxed ends, they're not hidden away for months on end where you don't have to think about them. So your own hair braided should be ok.


 
Ok cool. Sometimes i'll rock two braids in the back for a few days. Other then that its mostly in a bun. I would like to try a braid out, but my baby likes to pull my hair and when i finally get his hands out, he's managed to yank some of my hair out. erplexed


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm going to try to hold out. My impatience is a fault of mine. This is going to be my 7th transition.   I'm not BCing, but I'm just worried that I'm going to mess up again.


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 15, 2007)

I think I might join y'all.

I am only 1 month post, but I miss my afro and my twists and my texture.  So, I think I'll advance into transitioning.

I will be doing buns for the most part an occasionally flat iron.

Wish me luck, I think I can do it.


----------



## LoveLiLi (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm in. I've been transitioning for the last six months and I don't plan on doing a big chop. I alternate my styles; I'll wear a bun for a couple of weeks and then flat iron it and wear it out for a couple of weeks. I'm gradually trimming my ends until my natural hair reaches shoulder length when straightened. Somehow, my hair seems easier to manage  as I get more new growth. I know that sounds strange, but it's true; as I learn what products work best the transition is getting easier and easier.

And, I've practiced trimming my own ends (even in the back) and I'm getting better at it, so I won't have to worry about paying a stylist who (a) can't handle my hair and (b) tries to talk me into getting a relaxer.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Mar 15, 2007)

Count me in.  It has been a little over 2 months sincee my last relaxer and I'm about 3 inches from BSL. I have been rather lazy and have not developed a solid transitioning regime. I have been mostly wearing buns and flat-ironing from time to time. Until recently, I was able to wash and tie my hair down at night with a satin scarf and put rollers on the ends of my hair. The textures blended rather well. I have too much new growth to do that anymore. My braidout is so wack ....I need some serious pointers. I am not cutting my hair off until my natural hair reaches at least APL so I can see myself transitioning for the next year and half before doing the BC.

*LADIES WHO HAVE TRANSITIONED SUCCESSFULLY WITHOUT DOING THE BC, PLEASE SHARE YOUR ADVICE . HINT HINT Marie1837 *


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 15, 2007)

Well its great to see so many ladies that are here for the long haul when it comes to transitioning. One thing that I love about it is that this is a long learning stage. We get to find out what works for our hair and what doesn't. So ladies dont be afraid to try something new with your hair and see where it leads you!!!!


----------



## prettywhitty (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm in! I've been going back and forth about transitioning. But not relaxing for a year will help me decide. My last relaxer was Feb. 2007. I can last for a year, especially with the scarf method.


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz Jackson said:
			
		

> I'm in! I've been going back and forth about transitioning. But not relaxing for a year will help me decide. My last relaxer was Feb. 2007. I can last for a year, especially with the scarf method.


 
Hey chica,

We can encourage each other on with this.  We relaxed on the same day, and were planning to relax on the same day in May.

bonne chance!!!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Mar 15, 2007)

_*I should have made a thread like this when I first started transitioning!  
Good Luck ladies!  *_


----------



## bklynLadee (Mar 16, 2007)

Count me in too  For the past couple of days I've been really considering the Transition...but was afraid Id have to do a BC...I was so upset with myself that I permed my hair because I have manageable texture...I only put a perm in my hair so that I could leave it out even when its hot outside....Im ready to go back.

So? Should I be changing my regimine now?


----------



## blue_flower (Mar 16, 2007)

bklynLadee said:
			
		

> Count me in too  For the past couple of days I've been really considering the Transition...but was afraid Id have to do a BC...I was so upset with myself that I permed my hair because I have manageable texture...I only put a perm in my hair so that I could leave it out even when its hot outside....Im ready to go back.
> 
> So? Should I be changing my regimine now?



I think it might depend on how much new growth you have and your hairtype. So far my regimine has been the same. But it could change up as the months go by.  I decided to stop using the shea butter and coconut oil and to start using avocado butter(softer) and almond oil(light and absorbs easily). I wanted to see how they would work on my new growth and so far I like it.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 16, 2007)

bklynLadee said:
			
		

> Count me in too  For the past couple of days I've been really considering the Transition...but was afraid Id have to do a BC...I was so upset with myself that I permed my hair because I have manageable texture...I only put a perm in my hair so that I could leave it out even when its hot outside....Im ready to go back.
> 
> So? Should I be changing my regimine now?



I would have to agree with Blue_flower, its really depends. During transition its good to try a bunch of new things but you have to really pay attention to your hair. some of the old things that you were doing might still work, for me I can still grease my scalp if need be, it doesnt bother my hair growth and my scalp eats it up. However, there are some new things that I have incorporated like co-washing, baggying, etc.  Learning to care for 2 textures is what is going to be hard, but try keeping the old regimine, see how that works and your hair will let you know if it needs change. 
One thing that I have read a lot about those is that your hair is going to need a lot of moisture and protein treatments. So that is one thing that i have incorporated also that I didn't use before. I deep condition weekly and do protein reconstructor every 2 weeks and might slip in an aphogee treatment as well every 2 months


----------



## Choklatekiss79 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey Ladies....

Im in too!  I'm not sure about transitioning once the year is over, but I definitely think this will help me decide.  One things for sure, I have no intentions to BC.   Been there, done that, and it was WAY too dramatic for me.


----------



## DCBrown (Mar 16, 2007)

Please count me in too!  I am six months post relaxer and have been wearing my hair in cornrolls under a fall for the HYH challenge.  For the Spring/Summer I plan to bun, and wear braidouts and bantu knot sets.  I look forward to growing with, and learning from you all!

Dee


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 16, 2007)

My challenge is learning how to do natural styles. If anyone can help me on that?


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm really excited now!

I have my MN and amla oil.. I love amla oil, hate the smell, but love how it is on my hair..

I can do the natural styles, did them for 2 years and wasn't side tracked!!


----------



## tmichelle (Mar 16, 2007)

Count me in!  I've been transitioning from pressed hair since October.  Talk about damage!  About 40% of my hair stays STRAIGHT!!!  Warning:  If you choose to flat iron/press hair it won't revert back properly.  Anyway, I'm not going for the BC either.  The nappturality site and the transitioners forum is a good one to help transition/support.


----------



## divya (Mar 16, 2007)

I really would like to.  I tried and then when back to texturizing, then colored my hair (rinse).  Now my hair is so damaged.  I dunno...maybe I will.


----------



## Miss Nina (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm in too, my last relaxer was in October.  Hey can any1 tell me what my hair type is?


----------



## prettywhitty (Mar 16, 2007)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> Hey chica,
> 
> We can encourage each other on with this. We relaxed on the same day, and were planning to relax on the same day in May.
> 
> bonne chance!!!


 
Hey! Let's do this. We can check on each other. I'll be needing major support around the 6 month mark.


----------



## dlove (Mar 18, 2007)

Count me in.  My last relaxer was 12/24/06.  My hair length is a mess Thanks to a corrective relaxer.  I have 3 inches around the front edges, 7 inches around the outer perimeters, and 2 inches in the crown area.  I've tried flexi rods and  twist outs- They all look horrible because of the inconsistent lengths.  I'm bunning for year.  I use the Cathy Howse method and no bushes.  I hope this works....


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 18, 2007)

dlove said:
			
		

> Count me in.  My last relaxer was 12/24/07.  My hair length is a mess Thanks to a corrective relaxer.  I have 3 inches around the front edges, 7 inches around the outer perimeters, and 2 inches in the crown area.  I've tried flexi rods and  twist outs- They all look horrible because of the inconsistent lengths.  I'm bunning for year.  I use the Cathy Howse method and no bushes.  I hope this works....



what is the cathy howse method???


----------



## jjjackie (Mar 18, 2007)

DDtexlaxd said:
			
		

> My challenge is learning how to do natural styles. If anyone can help me on that?


 
Girl I have been natural for a year and a half and I don't know how to do natural styles either. I am trying to learn how to twist my hair and not have it look a hot mess.


----------



## blue_flower (Mar 19, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I have layers too, so I'm curious to see how this transition is going to turn out.


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 19, 2007)

I am sure that you will be fine Blue_flower...it will probably transition layered...


----------



## Miss*Tress (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm in! My last relaxer was July 2005 and I've been roller setting in winter and wearing twist-outs and wash 'n' go's in the summer. So this challenge should be a piece of cake - I hope .


----------



## carmella25 (Mar 19, 2007)

You guys can count me in too.  I cut  2 inches off in the middle of February.


----------



## jigglebear (Mar 19, 2007)

You can count me in. My last relaxer was in August 2006 and I really need a lot of help with the two textures.


----------



## dlove (Mar 22, 2007)

I need help...I wash and condition my hair every 3-4 days and I have been noticing that my chemically damaged hair is getting thinner, and thinner, and thinner with every wash.  My ng is nice and thick.  Should I worried ?

I had a corrective relaxer in August of last year.  I had an affirm and my new beautician wanted me to try a mizani - long story short I switched chemicals and allowed her to put the mizani all over my previously relaxed hair.  It took some time, but now it really shows that it is damaged.  

Has anybody been in my shoes? What are my next steps?


----------



## naicendivine (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmm, from what you posted the first thing I thought was maybe you're not detangling correctly and you're actually ripping your hair out. This happened to me when I was younger, a relative of mine whose family has 2 to 3a type hair was helping me wash my hair after swimming and she ended up ripping literally handfulls of my hair out cause she didn't know what she was doing (she was only a few years older than me). I was visiting my older brother at the time and his wife almost had a heart attack when she saw how much hair I lost.

The only advice I have is to do protein treatments to curb anymore breaking and that's about it cause in all truthfulness I don't know that much else about them (I just use keraphix occasionally and that's it). Maybe someone else will have more input/info. Hope you figure things out!


----------



## cherryhair123 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm in.  Right now I'm only 2 weeks post relaxer.  I went 6 months before and ran and got a relaxer on impulse out of frustration.  Hopefully, having the support of everyone here will help this time.


----------



## seraphinelle (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm 7 weeks post.  So close to 8 weeks.  Once I make it to 8, I'll be on to the hard stuff.

My hair is super thick, Super thick.  It's almost impossible to pull it back into a pony tail like I did not even 3 weeks ago.

I wanted to braid it again, but I'll do it next weekend, I have too many exams this coming week.

I did a protein treatment on wednesday.  I'm not entirely sure if I needed one.  But I followed up with  DC afterwards.

I just want minimal breakage.


----------



## sugarose (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm going to join this challenge. As of today I decided to give transitioning another try. My hair is thinner than I like. It's actually not thin, but compared to my natural hair it is. My last touch-up was only 4 days ago so I am just starting. 
This time I am determined to make it!!


----------



## Blackoutzangel05 (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to all the new transitioners! With determination and in my case a good prayer, we can make it!


----------



## tatiana (Mar 26, 2007)

I'll join. I've been transitioning for some months now. I went to see my old stylist last week; I was surprised that she was actually supportive of my decision. I got my first mini chop but I was must admit I was so tempted to get a relaxer.


----------



## getmoore (Mar 26, 2007)

I want to join!! My last relaxer was January 28th! I have NO intention of doing a BC at all. I'll just try to continue on with my final goal of tailbone length (stretched). I'll just keep trimming a small amount at a time after I've reached my goal. The good thing is that it seems that my relaxed hair looks as if it's reverting with each deep conditioner! Right now I have my hair in two braids in the back and you can't tell I have a relaxer at all!But I know that I still need to be careful with those relaxed ends because it's weaker than my natural hair. I'm in this for the long haul though!!


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Mar 26, 2007)

I see that there are alot of people wanting to transition without doing the BC. At first i felt like i was one of the few that were not going to BC. I did cut about 4-5 inches off my hair about 2 weeks ago. I went a whole year without any trims to see how long my hair would grow. Well i washed it and part of the back is all natural. I have my hair in a blunt cut all around. So other parts of my hair have 1-6 inches of relaxed ends on them. So if i trim 1-2 inches every 3-4 months i'll be all natural in a bit over a year. I was in the miror just playing with the back of my hair.


----------



## frankie (Mar 26, 2007)

My last relaxer was November 30, 2006.  I usually go anywhere from 12 to 20 weeks between relaxers, so I don't think this transition without a big chop will be overly difficult.  I will not BC because I have a bet going with a friend that I will not cut my hair b4 I reach mid-back (trims are allowed).  Once I reach mid-back I may BC or trim periodically until the relaxed ends are gone...we'll see!

I do braidouts, buns, and blowouts/flatiron...too lazy to rollerset right now. I have been washing twice weekly and deep conditioning with each wash.   
Fantasia IC Polisher gel is my best friend when it comes to smoothing down the new growth for the sleek bun look, I put it on damp hair and tie my hair up with my do-rag...works everytime.

I'm not a fan of weave or braided extensions, so I doubt that I'll look to those during my transition.

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## empressaja (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm definitely in. I expecting a child in October and i've read that exposing myself to chemicals in the relaxers can be harmful to my unborn child. So i 'm going operate on the side of caution and i will not relaxer ahich is definitely going to be an incentive not to be weak because I 've begun transitioning and failed a number of times already. The only thing is these prenatal vitamins have my hair growth out of control. I believe I'm about 5 weeks post but if you look at my hair you would think 3 months.
I just need to find products that keep my hair moisturized. I plan to do rollersets.


----------



## dlove (Mar 30, 2007)

Birdie, try UBH moisturizer and seal you the moisture in with Kemi Oyl.  Go to www.UBHpublications.com to find out more about the products.  This moisturizer is the best.  It does not weigh the hair down. No petroleum or mineral oil it.


----------



## leleepop (Mar 30, 2007)

I plan to transition for 16 to 18 months. I think I would have enough hair to put in a puff and do a twistout.


----------



## dlove (Apr 3, 2007)

I am about to Big Chop.  My hair is breaking off something fierce !!  The new growth is fabulous.  The relaxed hair is going crazy popping off.  I deep condition, I protein-- I'm tired.  My hair is sooo uneven too.  around the front edges  I have about 2 inches of hair.  The sides 6 inches.  The crown 2 inches.  The back 4 inches.  Bunning is making me look like an old lady.  I haven't had a relaxer since 12/24/06.  I must have at least 3 inches of natutural hair to sport a fro right?  Please ladies...I need some advice. I'm getting a little sad 

Oh year, because I'm into healthy hair treatments, no weave (natural hair can not get the moisture/protein balance it needs).  Thanks


----------



## Shaniquah (Apr 4, 2007)

*I'M IN!!! (Can't believe I'm just now finding this thread!)*

*I haven't relaxed my hair since Oct. 2006. Initially I was just stretching, but since I haven't had the urge to relax I just decided to transition a couple of months ago. If I could just find something for my new growth *


----------



## nikipovi (Apr 4, 2007)

Count me in also!!!!!!!

My last relaxer was April '06. I was planning on doing the BC in April or May but I got nervous so I think if I can transition until the end of the year I will have reached my goal length to cut off those relaxed ends.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm newly relaxed, but I'll be transitioning from this point on. I promised my hubby that I would wait til next year to chop. By then I think I'll be 9 months post. I do love my relaxed hair, but I miss my texture.


----------



## candiel (Apr 7, 2007)

DDtexlaxd said:
			
		

> I'm newly relaxed, but I'll be transitioning from this point on. I promised my hubby that I would wait til next year to chop. By then I think I'll be 9 months post. I do love my relaxed hair, but I miss my texture.



I just relaxed my hair this week after transitioning for 6 months and I was so mad at myself!  I miss my texture so much. I think I will be transitioning for good after this....well,  I'll see


----------



## SweetMarshCrystal (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll join too, because my hair is in braids now and Im only transitioning here...no BC!


----------



## Hil84figer (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm in
OT: 

I'm currently 8 months post relaxer.  I'm transitioning. i recently took my braids out and did a regimen. In the end my hair became a little hard. It was combable but not as soft as it was after conditioning.  

I pre-poo with EVOO over night. 
Plait my hair.  Washed with red CON shampoo. Did a ACV rinse.  Deep conditioned with green CON conditoner.     Leave-in Garner Sleek and shine and little olive oil.   
I used Fantasic IC straightening serum and blowdryed.  By while blowing I used the cool setting on my dryer. My hard was kind of hard but combable.  Should I have just used the heat when I put the serum in?

Since I used the cool setting, did I really need the serum in my hair?


To make it more manageable, my friend had to do a hot oil treatment.  And it was softer. She used Jamaician lock and twists for my two strand twists. 

My plan is to moisture moisture while in the 2 strand twists.  B&B castor oil moisturizer. 

And wash my hair after 2 weeks.  I am unsure about co-washes.  I exercise 4 x a weeks.  Is it a good idea to CW or should I just play by ear and see what my hair likes.


----------



## DarkAngell (Apr 30, 2007)

naicendivine said:
			
		

> Yes you can!!! As for the ponytail thing, I don't know how much longer you can do this for cause I've never gone beyond 3 or 4 months while stretching, but if you smooth on some elasta qp glaze after washing and tie a scarf on and let dry overnight, the next morning you should have flat, laid down edges to rock a pontail or bun with, but I figure at some point the NG will be too much... I'm not sure.
> 
> But I feel you on the lack of hairstyles, that's why I kept holding off cause I'm always trying to do straight styles and the more NG I have the harder it will be to do them. That's why I'm going to start doing curlier styles from now, I hope I make it!!!



Im in.  This is what ive been doing until this point.put the scarf over it to flatten. i spray my leave in conditioner on my edges and then i know im not very far into my transition but i do have alota new growth and i actually dont plan on wearing my hair LOOSE while im transitioning. To me i consider it to be more maintenance...

But anyway... im in! i dont do braids or weaves. I was doing rollersets but combing through the new growth was causing too much breakage. I used flexi rods yesterday to smooth my hair and at the same time it stretched out my NG so i didnt have to flat iron.  It worked pretty well and i hardly had any breakage!


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 30, 2007)

I really want to do this..I think its a mind thing. My last relaxer was 3/16 I am leaning toward natural but my hair is so hard to maintain and its at this horrible shedding stage now


----------



## Ouch (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I was I going to BC after 5 more natural inches...but...  truth be told, I dont know what to do with myself lol. I know that I *love* my natural texture and the fullness. and I *never* liked perms but got it in the first place because my mom didn't know what to do with my hair. But now that I'm 'grown' I can finally get back to my naturals. I trimmed the ends over the weekend and was fighting the tempation to just chop it all off. Just talking about my hair right now is getting me aggravated. Seriously lol. Everyone's transitioning and making their cute little curly buns and I cant even do that. I'm just so fu... man I need a deep breath and a glass of cold water.

Anybody want to be my transitioning sponsor. I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Apr 30, 2007)

autumnbeauty29 said:
			
		

> I really want to do this..*I think its a mind thing. My last relaxer was 3/16 I am leaning toward natural but my hair is so hard to maintain and its at this horrible shedding stage now*



_*Yep, it is!  
You could try co washing as well as deep conditioning treatments to help soften your NG, and for a daily moisturizer you could try S-curl no Drip Spray or Carefree Gold. As for as shedding, protein treatments and ACV rinses really helps to reduce shedding. 

HTH  *_


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Apr 30, 2007)

Ouch said:
			
		

> Well I was I going to BC after 5 more natural inches...but...  truth be told, I dont know what to do with myself lol. I know that I *love* my natural texture and the fullness. and I *never* liked perms but got it in the first place because my mom didn't know what to do with my hair. But now that I'm 'grown' I can finally get back to my naturals. I trimmed the ends over the weekend and was fighting the tempation to just chop it all off. Just talking about my hair right now is getting me aggravated. Seriously lol. Everyone's transitioning and making their cute little curly buns and I cant even do that. I'm just so fu... man I need a deep breath and a glass of cold water.
> 
> *Anybody want to be my transitioning sponsor.* *I'm willing to pay*.



_*Gurl don't say that! 
We're all here to help each other out, during the rough patches and beyond.
Hang in there, the time will fly by, trust me!  

ETA: What's your regimen?*_


----------



## dorko (Apr 30, 2007)

i'm thinking about it.. 
i'm currently about 9-10weeks post relaxer _pic in sig_
and i think that i want to try going natural, but i refuse to cut my hair..

i'm still kinda iffy bout it, but i do plan on going w/o a relaxer till my birthday in sept.. so then i'll know for sure

but right now.. i'm in erplexed


----------



## deontaer (Apr 30, 2007)

Okay, I'm 4 mos post and I'm doing it.  I'm about 2 inches past bra strap, and the thought of the bc is killing me on the inside - but I know eventually, it's inevitable - but I'm fighting.  I made an appointment to get my hair flat twisted with a bun at the end using extensions.  I don't want any more than 20 twists and I'm going to keep them for 6 weeks, give myself a week, trim and inch or 2, then redo the flat twists


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (May 1, 2007)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> _*Yep, it is!  *_
> _*You could try co washing as well as deep conditioning treatments to help soften your NG, and for a daily moisturizer you could try S-curl no Drip Spray or Carefree Gold. As for as shedding, protein treatments and ACV rinses really helps to reduce shedding. *_
> 
> _*HTH  *_


 
I have heard about ACV rinses. What is that??? The weirdest thing is about 5 minutes ago my best friend just called me and told me that she was thinking about going back natural and asked me if I wanted to do it with her starting this summererplexed Its so crazy how things happen....


----------



## Ouch (May 1, 2007)

Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> _*Gurl don't say that! *_
> _*We're all here to help each other out, during the rough patches and beyond.*_
> _*Hang in there, the time will fly by, trust me!  *_
> 
> _*ETA: What's your regimen?*_


 
I dont even have one. At least I dont think I do.   I wash with ORS Creamy Aloe Shampoo every 1-2 weeks and each time, I use ORS replenishing Pak. I sometimes braid it right after the wash so that my perm'd ends won't become tangled and unmanagable when dry. And  sometimes I just blow dry it when I'm too lazy to braid it. The next day or two, I grease my scalp and hair with ORS Tea Tree oil and get it cornrowed or box braided using my own hair. And every now and then, I put some MTG around the edges. 

Currently, as I type, half my hair is in a bun and the other side is still in boxed braids. I plan on finishing up today and then washing and do what I just said I do.  I can't do anything BUT the braiding. My hair can't do one whole bun cause my edges always end up sticking out. Terrible just terrible lol.


----------



## fuchsiastar (May 4, 2007)

I am IN! I have been natural before, so I should be cool on that part. The transitioning part is what was scaring me....I was a junior in high school the first time I transitioned, so I was young and didn't care about what anyone had to say....my little form of rebellion, I guess  But now I am a grown up and have a job to go to every day, one that I can not come into looking any whichaway....and when I have two or three textures on my head, it is easy for me to look any whichaway 

Before my experimentation with texturizers and such four years ago, my hair was BSL 4a/b and I WANT MY HAIR BACK!!  I guess you don't realize what you've got until it's gone  Looking at zzirvingj's pics inspired me to grow my hair back out, her styles are so PRETTY  Shout out to her for making the long naturals look elegant and just gawjus  

I have no idea how long it has been since my last relaxer, at least a few months though. I think maybe the start of February...yeah, that's it...we will say the start of February   I have about 1 inch of new growth and I tried my first braidout a few nights ago....it was cool to have fluffy hair again....I didn't realize how much I missed it  

I have NO idea what I am going to do to get through this transition. I do know that CWs and buns are going to be my friends. That's about all I know, though  Now I'm out to find those face exercises so that my cheekbones and jawline will get tight and regal for these new hairstyles


----------



## prettywhitty (May 4, 2007)

How is everyone doing? I am 13 weeks post and trying to hang in there.  What is a good flat iron for when I want a straight style?


----------



## Fanscie (May 4, 2007)

Count me in too!  I'm 11 months post relaxer and it now smooth sailing for me.  I have been doing braidouts and the occasional ponytail and bun.  I am loving my newgrowth.  I haven't updated my fotki but I guess I should now.  I have no plans of BC'ing for a while.


----------



## Miosy (May 5, 2007)

Count me in! I've been transitioning for almost 9 months. I cut slowly about 1-3 inches every 4 months or so. I wear my hair in loose buns, phony buns, or flat iron when I have the energy. 

Elucence conditioner has been my best friends when it comes to detangling my different textures.  It's getting easier as I cut the the straighter hair. 

I'm trying to find the right product that is moisturizing and not greasy.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (May 5, 2007)

Honestly I don't feel like I fit in yet here. My last relaxer was in March 07 and right now in the front I have  a small amount a new growth but in the back there is half of my hair length of new growth and I have no idea of how that happened Either my beautician over processed the front or she missed some spots in the back! Truth me told I am split between doing texlax stretching or whether I want to completely transition  I love the natural texture of my hair and I have been natural before (having it straightened every 3 weeks) I guess this in between period is the kicker. I would not mind going transitioning through again but having learned about the evils of heat getting my hair hot combed every 3 weeks would be devastating to its health. I'm not sure I would want to do that to it. I guess I'm not really sure what a sistah should do...


----------



## audacity. (May 5, 2007)

is it too late to join?...i have been contemplating transitioning for about a month now, and i must admit that i am a little scurred!

*what products are you all using to protect your line of demarcation?  what moisturizers and moisturizing methods are you currently utilizing?  *

so far i am about 4 months post.  i have been engaging in nighly baggying, weekly pre-poos (i am STILL trying to figure out the best recipe for me), weekly CW, weekly deep conditioning and i shampoo as needed.  

i have been just wearing my hair in my signature style (a bun) and have been able to "disguise" my NG that way.  this will most likely be the method that i employ - i cannot gurantee NO braids or weaves throughout the ENTIRE transition...

anywho, please share advice on the above. 

thanks for starting this challenge and HHG to all of you...OH and CONGRATULATIONS on the decision to transition!


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (May 5, 2007)

*I'll join... but i don't think i will last very long!!! I mean, i was planning on getting Senegalese twist next weekend until i can find someone to cornrow my own hair.*


----------



## meek&quietspirit (May 5, 2007)

I'm joining too cause I look HORRIBLE with short hair.

What's the scarf method?


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (May 9, 2007)

Ok yall.....
............................
...........................
.............................
.............................
.............................
............................
...........................
.............................
.............................
.............................
............................
...........................
.............................
.............................
.............................
After lurking on this thread for weeks. I think I am going to be down with this challenge  seriously. I have been natural before and right now I am about 8 weeks post relaxer, no thats not much you say but I really think I can do this I feel it. I want a much healthier hair and my hair was at its healthiest 4 years ago when it was natural. I cannot promise I will not get kinky twists or braids because I really don't know how to combat the shedding...  Right now its pretty good but who knows what the future holds. Im sure I will have hundreds of questions so just stick it out with me, I'm new at transitioning with me, last time it just happened.


----------



## Ambrosia (May 10, 2007)

I'm in.  I've been transitioning for almost 14 months and cutting an inch off every two months.  I want to have enough hair to do a puff.  I'm trying to stick with cornrows and braidouts, but I think I hear kinky twists calling my name.


----------



## *Michelle* (May 10, 2007)

Hmmmm...*pondering*...


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (May 17, 2007)

I need some good moisturizers for my "breaking point". 

Also I don't know if I will be able to not get microbraids or kinky twists in this challenge


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Jun 6, 2007)

bumping still to find an answer


----------



## shocol (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm late, but count me in.  My last relaxer was May 15, so I'm only four weeks post, but I do have NG.  The good thing is that I've found something that keeps my NG soft, otherwise I wouldn't even consider transitioning.

OT:  Is anyone using Porosity Control to detangle and manage the two textures?


----------



## Lioness (Jun 19, 2007)

Count me in!!!!:bouncegre 

Thanks to the OP- This is a GREAT thread!!!!! 

My texlax (on 100% natural hair) was in October 2006. I don't intend to put any chemicals back in my hair EVER, or t least for a couple of years  

The only thing is, I wear my hair in braids 99% of the time because my new growth is no joke  

Transition Experts: What is a good protein treatment to use to keep the processed ends strong, yet still keeping the new growth soft?


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jun 19, 2007)

Can someone tell me what does BC and CW stand for?   

Thanks.


----------



## sunnydaze (Jun 19, 2007)

BC=big chop
CW=conditioning wash

I am in. I am about 8 weeks post relaxer. I plan to do 1/4- 1/2 inch chops every other month.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jun 19, 2007)

sunnydaze said:
			
		

> BC=big chop
> CW=conditioning wash
> 
> I am in. I am about 8 weeks post relaxer. I plan to do 1/4- 1/2 inch chops every other month.


 
Oooh.  Thanks SunnyDaze!


----------



## adf23 (Jun 19, 2007)

I am in as well. My last relaxer was April 2 of this year, so about 13 weeks post.  I don't plan on cutting my hair until minimum 18 months.  I have been wearing twistouts and airdry/carusos.  Working for me so far...


----------



## TaraDyan (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm waaaay late for this, but please count me in too!!  My last relaxer was March 1, 2007, so I'm almost 16 weeks post.  I've been natural before, so I'm ready for the challenge.


----------



## adf23 (Jun 19, 2007)

TaraDyan said:
			
		

> I'm waaaay late for this, but please count me in too!!  My last relaxer was March 1, 2007, so I'm almost 16 weeks post.  I've been natural before, so I'm ready for the challenge.




your hair is beautful!


----------



## ClassicBeauty (Jun 20, 2007)

I just wanted to encourage you laides!
This is how i went natural too. I just kept trimming it a little bit every few months. I had long hair and wanted to keep it that way.
The negative  side is that i never really got very comfortable with my natural hair during the transition because I always wore it straight, and now i usually still do, but my hair is stronger than it's ever been.

Good Luck!


----------



## kittenz (Jun 20, 2007)

TaraDyan said:
			
		

> I'm waaaay late for this, but please count me in too!! My last relaxer was March 1, 2007, so I'm almost 16 weeks post. I've been natural before, so I'm ready for the challenge.


 
I'm late too but I'm joining.  I've never been natural (not since I was five) and I've never tried to transition.  One time (before finding LHCF) I strecthed my relaxer to 6 months for no reason .  I should have transitioned then but I knew nothing about moisturizing or protein treatments or anything else so my hair would have suffered if I stuck it out longer.  Now I know (thanks ladies ) and I'm up for the challenge.

Tara oke: will you be my buddy?  Since you all late too.  Before you agree let me tell you I'll needs lots of help.   

~~~~~~~~~~ETA: I'm maybe 7 weeks post.  I never really keep track.  Maybe I should relax again and then start just to have a real date.  Just joking!!!


----------



## blue_flower (Jun 20, 2007)

So far I've been doing good. I used my Maxiglide last week, focusing only on the roots. Since the ends are relaxed and I have layers, the ends of the longest length of my hair look see-through, so I didn't iron my hair to the ends only half way through. I've been too lazy to take pictures of my hair, but I'm going to push myself to get a fotki album. So far it's been around 6 months since my last relaxer. I still use my aloe butter and I still do braidouts. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 20, 2007)

Count me in too! My last relaxer was December 28, 2006. I'm roughly 6 months post. I plan to flat iron once a month to wear my hair like I've always worn it, then when that gets old, I'll cowash every couple of days and wear protective styles. My current PS is a side bun, which is really cute!


----------



## TaraDyan (Jun 23, 2007)

adf23 said:
			
		

> your hair is beautful!


 
Awwwwww ... thanks so much, ADF23. I really appreciate that.  



			
				kittenz said:
			
		

> Tara oke: will you be my buddy? Since you all late too. Before you agree let me tell you I'll needs lots of help.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~ETA: I'm maybe 7 weeks post. I never really keep track. Maybe I should relax again and then start just to have a real date. Just joking!!!


 
Hey, Kittenz. I would love to be your hair buddy. We late-comers have to stick together, right?


----------



## Shayla (Jun 23, 2007)

i'm in...i HAVE to use braids or weave though....that's the only way i'm gonna make it through....otherwise, i'll be looking like buckwheat...lol


----------



## soul_stice12 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread.  Count me in on the challenge. I am 7 months post my last relaxer/texlax, and so far my hair is holding up okay.  The toughest part was figuring out how keep my hair from puffing up when I workout.  I now pull it back into a ponytail and put two thin headbands around the edges to stop the frizz.  I know that I don't want to cut my hair until my natural hair is at least chin length in it's curly state, but it's so hard to judge the growth progress of my natural hair I have no idea when that will be.


----------



## Mizzjaken (Jun 24, 2007)

I want to JOIN! I want to go natural so bad but I can't handle a fro doing the job do now. I work outside in the Vegas heat and that would be a death sentence for my hair.  I need my ponytail. I just put a perm in about a week ago but I only left it on for 10 minutes (yea I know, what a waste!) It didn't really take so the front is straight and the rest is just a softer version of it's nappy self. But I'm nervous and hoping that I can actually go more than 4 months ths time, cause I love my natural texture. Maybe some braids and then a sew in will get me through the rest of the year.


----------



## aloof one (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm in!!!

I'm 9 weeks post now and I plan on bunning and putting on a satin scarf most of the time. only COW and reconstructor (profectiv megagrowth) when I wash and no more wearing my hair down or out too much...

I'm excited because I just bought *S-Curl *and it is TOTALLY AWESOME and does everything you ladies have said it would, and I have found that *BB Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil and Aloe *(the batch that didn't get mineral oil in it and has Soybean oil instead...) really works on my newgrowth to soften it up and also moisturizes my relaxed hair. It makes the textures easier to handle together. Who would have thought that two of the things I used to avoid under my mother's bathroom sink would ever come in handy?

The thing about transitioning that really discourages me is *detangling**.* I am used to washing every 3 days or so, but after the 30 minutes it spent digging and pulling and spreading and combing my hair to detangle it... I am going to stick to once a week. Just get the bun right and keep my hands out of it! *It was awful!*


----------



## SimpleBrooklyn (Jun 25, 2007)

I am in!! My last relaxer was on March 21.  I don't wear weaves or wigs or braids.  I don't think I have a face for short hair so I can't do my BC any time soon.  Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## kittenz (Jun 25, 2007)

kittenz said:
			
		

> I'm late too but I'm joining. I've never been natural (not since I was five) and I've never tried to transition. One time (before finding LHCF) I strecthed my relaxer to 6 months for no reason . I should have transitioned then but I knew nothing about moisturizing or protein treatments or anything else so my hair would have suffered if I stuck it out longer. Now I know (thanks ladies ) and I'm up for the challenge.
> 
> Tara oke: will you be my buddy? Since you all late too. Before you agree let me tell you I'll needs lots of help.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~ETA: I'm maybe 7 weeks post. I never really keep track. Maybe I should relax again and then start just to have a real date. Just joking!!!


 
Hi Ladies.  I have news, I changed my mind about transitioning. Don't hurt me . It's just that I have learned soooo much from this board in a couple of weeks that I would like to see what I can accomplish with this relaxed hair of mine. Don't get me wrong, I WILL be all natural one day, this can be my ulitmate goal but I still wanna play around for a little while.  At least I'll have all of your to refer to when my time does come(plenty of good advice to chose from) so I am resigning for now.  But I will be back.


----------



## Lioness (Jun 25, 2007)

kittenz said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies.  I have news, I changed my mind about transitioning. Don't hurt me . It's just that I have learned soooo much from this board in a couple of weeks that I would like to see what I can accomplish with this relaxed hair of mine. Don't get me wrong, I WILL be all natural one day, this can be my ulitmate goal but I still wanna play around for a little while.  At least I'll have all of your to refer to when my time does come(plenty of good advice to chose from) so I am resigning for now.  But I will be back.




Well you go girl!  Whatever keeps you happy with your hair is what counts, and with the wealth of information on this board, you CAN have healthy relaxed hair if you really want to. 
xxx


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been having hair issues since I joined. I decided to transition looking hopefully for some progress and I see none   I have been cutting 0.5-1in every month and I am looking to get kinky twists pretty soon in hopes of growing this relaxer out.


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Jun 27, 2007)

al00fone said:
			
		

> I'm in!!!
> 
> I'm 9 weeks post now and I plan on bunning and putting on a satin scarf most of the time. only COW and reconstructor (profectiv megagrowth) when I wash and no more wearing my hair down or out too much...
> 
> ...




_
*Have you tried washing/detangling your hair in braided sections? You basically braid your hair up in sections before you wash/detangle it, after you braid it up wet your hair first then apply your products that you normally use for washing/detangling, when detangling it's best to use a moisturizing conditioner one that has slip, add a generous amount to each section and throughly work it in, detangle one section at a time starting from the ends on up by using a wide tooth comb, after you detangle one section you can clip it up or make a small twist bun/bantu knot to prevent it from tangling with the rest of your hair. I've basically been applying the same technique since I started transitioning nearly 2 years ago and it only takes me 5 mins or less to detangle my hair, you should try it out I'm sure it will work for you and your hair.  *_


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 11, 2007)

Well I'm in!!!  
I'm transitioning (last texlax 3/20/07) and I refuse to BC until July 4 2008 (or later if i can hold out) cuz I am loving my longish hair now-a-days.


----------



## Shaniquah (Jul 11, 2007)

*I'M IN!! The last time I relaxed my hair was sometime in October, I believe!! I haven't been braiding it or weaving it, just doing what I normally did when I relaxed (rollerset or flat iron) BCing hasn't ever crossed my mind so this challenge works for me!*


----------



## aloof one (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey thanks for that, I tried it and it did OK but my hair just unbraids itself and I hate holding the braids with scrunchies, etc. Ive learned since then that if I stand in the shower with my shower comb and detangle under water I dont lose any hair. Plus Garnier Fructis really, really helped with this too because it has a lot of slip in it. Thanks!



			
				Sweet_Ambrosia said:
			
		

> [/b]
> 
> 
> _*Have you tried washing/detangling your hair in braided sections? You basically braid your hair up in sections before you wash/detangle it, after you braid it up wet your hair first then apply your products that you normally use for washing/detangling, when detangling it's best to use a moisturizing conditioner one that has slip, add a generous amount to each section and throughly work it in, detangle one section at a time starting from the ends on up by using a wide tooth comb, after you detangle one section you can clip it up or make a small twist bun/bantu knot to prevent it from tangling with the rest of your hair. I've basically been applying the same technique since I started transitioning nearly 2 years ago and it only takes me 5 mins or less to detangle my hair, you should try it out I'm sure it will work for you and your hair.  *_


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Aug 15, 2007)

Im in Ill be transitioning without the BC


----------



## Jazzy413 (Aug 15, 2007)

What a great thread!!!  I just asked this question today, about transitioning without the BC.  I am trying now, and want to sooooo bad...I just dont know since Im just starting out...so I am just taking it one day at a time and see how things go.  Wishing well to all that have been going so since the start of this challenge...Im in, although Im late!  Will def try to maintain but I do hope you ladies are checking in regulalrly somewhere cause Ima need the encouragement!!! Need to find my staples and start from there, so let's do it!​


----------



## SerenityBreeze (Aug 16, 2007)

al00fone!! Girl you have an amazing transition Journal!! OMG You have made so much progress!! You waves are beautiful. What an inspiration. I love all of the information you give on each of your pics..I am sitting here late for work reading your journal. Many thanks for your contribution and knowledge sharing. You really help pave the way many considering to transition.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Aug 16, 2007)

This is how I've been doing my transition since dec. 20, 2006. I wore rollersets in the beginning, then went to falls, then a phony pony, and then rollersets for a little bit this summer, and now i'm doing hand coils or bantu knot sets. I'm loving the coils right now, so I'll try those for awhile longer.

I wanted to do braids or the C&G challenge until Dec. but money is funny, and I don't have time to braid or twist my own hair right now.


----------



## janiebaby (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok, I'm still debating on whether or not to do this. I think I'm 4 weeks post I don't really keep count. I hate being so dependent on relaxers and I am between APL and BSL. I think I'm going to join but I'm still on the fence so I made an appt with a natural hair care salon tomorrow and I'll see if it is something that seems doable.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Sep 22, 2007)

How is everyone doing?  I had a really bad hair week and I actually went out and bought a relaxer yesterday.  I couldn't go through with it though. I definitely don't want to relax but I'm thinking about BC in December. What's frustrating me is that the top to the back of my hair is really manageable The front of my hair is a completely different story. I don't know if it's severely damaged, scab hair, or just a totally different. It's dry, brittle and very difficult to deal with.  I am hoping that the front grows out to match the hair in the back.......


----------



## aloof one (Sep 22, 2007)

SerenityBreeze said:


> al00fone!! Girl you have an amazing transition Journal!! OMG You have made so much progress!! You waves are beautiful. What an inspiration. I love all of the information you give on each of your pics..I am sitting here late for work reading your journal. Many thanks for your contribution and knowledge sharing. You really help pave the way many considering to transition.



hey thanks! so sorry i havent kept up this month, school is kickin my butt!

But Im still transitioning, and I hope I can get pics up now that Im *5 months* post today!!!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Oct 14, 2007)

Can I join Please??? This will be my first time Transitioning but not natural, I was natural for almost a year, but wearing a Twa daily made me mad so about a month or so ago I relaxed and I don't like it, I want my natural hair but this time I will just let it grow out for a year at least or until I have enough to cornrow down and wear a wig, But I am very excited, I know how to care for my natural hair but not two textures.

I am so in, I am gonna subscribe to this Thread!

Thanks Ladies


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Nov 29, 2007)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## lveurslf (Dec 14, 2007)

I posted a question on the board but I got no response so here I am. 

I'd like to transition a little longer than I initially planned but I like to wear my hair straight sometimes. I'm worried I won't look right if I transition for a long time (1 1/2 to 2 years) and continue to straighten my hair. Everytime I think about the idea, I imagine thick roots and thin barely there ends. Can you still wear your hair straight if you transition without ever doing the big chop? Has anybody successfully transitioned without ever bcing? If so, what was your regimen to maintain both textures?


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 14, 2007)

lveurslf said:


> I posted a question on the board but I got no response so here I am.
> 
> I'd like to transition a little longer than I initially planned but I like to wear my hair straight sometimes. I'm worried I won't look right if I transition for a long time (1 1/2 to 2 years) and continue to straighten my hair. Everytime I think about the idea, I imagine thick roots and thin barely there ends. Can you still wear your hair straight if you transition without ever doing the big chop? Has anybody successfully transitioned without ever bcing? If so, what was your regimen to maintain both textures?


 
I wear my hair straight most of the time, but I may not be the best person to ask. My hair was texlaxed for the last year or so before I started transitioning, so it doesn't look thin next to my natural hair. I really don't have any problems maintaining it, especially since I cut it.


----------



## lveurslf (Dec 14, 2007)

lauren450 said:


> I wear my hair straight most of the time, but I may not be the best person to ask. My hair was texlaxed for the last year or so before I started transitioning, so it doesn't look thin next to my natural hair. I really don't have any problems maintaining it, especially since I cut it.



Your hair looks so thick and healthy! Do you trim often?


----------



## camibella (Dec 16, 2007)

Count me in on this as well. I signed up for the braids challenge but certain circumstances has caused me to fail miserably. I had a braiding appointment but then they called and rescheduling, this went on for 2 months then I gave up.

So now I'm transitioning...great challenge to add


----------



## blaqueprincessa (Dec 16, 2007)

IM JOINING YAY!
I just did my braids in my hair. ANd I will be updating my albums soon, or even maybe today. My last relaxer wasssss in september so its been like 4 months


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 16, 2007)

naicendivine said:


> or braids/weave. Seeing related threads has made me want to try again after failing miserably in December. So if anyone else, besides me, needs support for maintaining 2 different textures for the rest of the year (1 year at a time ) come on and join!
> 
> So here's my plan. My last relaxer was on January 6th, I plan on doing the satin scarf method (after cw'ing) and braidouts. And if I do get my hair flat ironed I'm going to get someone else to do it.
> 
> So does anyone else want to join me?


 

I'm in. I need so much support.  The scissors are calling to me everytime I walk into the bathroom.


----------



## BMoreFlyy (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm no longer in the race to transition at this time.


----------



## chinadoll (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll join this challenge too, but I'm not doing braids or weaves, so I'll going with the flow of doing ponytails and falt ironing. I'm 6 months post and can wait to be fully natural.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Dec 17, 2007)

I hit 7 months on yesterday.

I was using weaves but now I am wearing my hair flat ironed.  This week I am in a bun.


----------



## abordeaux (Dec 18, 2007)

I'd like to officially join this challenge. I started my transition about 2 months ago. I haven't figured out what I'm going to do for protective styles just yet. So far, my regimen has been weekly shampoo, deep condition and rollerset. I can tell my hair is growing faster because my scalp is itchy all the time. I'm thinking about doing a protective bun style but my hair isn't quite long enough for a dignified bun. I'll most likely buy a fake one from a BSS.


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm so excited the last time i transitioned at 4 months i was getting a relaxer done on that day of my 4 months of transitioning...so now here i am once again at 4 months of transitioning..with a sewn weave thats going to keep me from relaxing anyway but not a thought of even relaxing..Thank God !!! I'm just too excited and happy....

I even set my alarm to let me know i made it 4 months(actually im doing it as a reminder every month)..


----------



## A_NYRican (Dec 20, 2007)

I want to join this challenge. I think I am about 4 weeks past due for relaxing. I decided that I want to go natural but I don't want to do the BC nor am I into braids. I thought I just go with a bun and bad hair for a year. My braid-outs and twist-outs come out horrible so I have to practice, practice, practice.

I am definitely in. 

PS - I haven't been using heat at all on my hair except for a hot towel turbin after I put a conditioner cap on. I am co-wash daily and currently working to find something to combat my dry roots.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 22, 2007)

My last texlax was in August.  I'm now at the point where I got frustrated and BC'd back in 05.  I don't want to get frustrated and BC again.  Pray for me yall.


----------



## aloof one (Dec 22, 2007)

I did a mini chop.. so I guess I'm still in the challenge since I haven't BCd yet. Im 8 months post as of today... half my head is natural too


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Dec 23, 2007)

I've decided I am transitioning without the BC
I can't say goodbye to my length  However, it isn't too bad because my natural hair is quite easy to stretch or brush straight, and it just blends in with my relaxed hair.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Dec 24, 2007)

lveurslf said:


> I posted a question on the board but I got no response so here I am.
> 
> I'd like to transition a little longer than I initially planned but I like to wear my hair straight sometimes. I'm worried I won't look right if I transition for a long time (1 1/2 to 2 years) and continue to straighten my hair. Everytime I think about the idea, I imagine thick roots and thin barely there ends. Can you still wear your hair straight if you transition without ever doing the big chop? Has anybody successfully transitioned without ever bcing? If so, what was your regimen to maintain both textures?



It is possible. Like Lauren stated it depends on how much of a texture difference your relaxed hair is from your natural hair.  I wear my hair straight most of the time (I don't think this is the healthiest way to transition) and it only starts to look funny when the natural hair starts to curl up again-- a week or two after I've straightened it.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 5, 2008)

i'm 1 month post today! after not having discipline-my last big chop was in july '07! I'll resist this year!


----------



## karla1908 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm in.  I am so tired of the relaxers and breakage.  I had a professional relaxer at the the beginning of August 07.  I attempted to relax my own hair at the end of September 07.  My hair was only straight for two weeks and then reverted.  The Monday before Thanksgiving I "kinky twist" put in.  I will probably take those down at the end of this month (Jan).  I have been shampooing my kinky twists.  I can't do buns.  I don't know what to do after I take my twists out.  I don't know how to braid, so doing my own braid out is out of the question.  I have tried twist outs and they always come out bad.  I am 4b.  On the LOIS system, I am a S, with thick and thready hair.  Maybe the twist outs will work better because I am 4-5 months post relaxer. What to do?  What to do?

At this point, I am also wondering what to type of products will work best with my hair.  Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## karla1908 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm in.  I am so tired of the relaxers and breakage.  I had a professional relaxer at the the beginning of August 07.  I attempted to relax my own hair at the end of September 07.  My hair was only straight for two weeks and then reverted.  The Monday before Thanksgiving I "kinky twist" put in.  I will probably take those down at the end of this month (Jan).  I have been shampooing my kinky twists.  I can't do buns.  I don't know what to do after I take my twists out.  I don't know how to braid, so doing my own braid out is out of the question.  I have tried twist outs and they always come out bad.  I am 4b.  On the LOIS system, I am a S, with thick and thready hair.  Maybe the twist outs will work better because I am 4-5 months post relaxer. What to do?  What to do?

At this point, I am also wondering what to type of products will work best with my hair.  Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Prettyeyes (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm in. 27 weeks post and not doing a BC!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm rejoining this challenge to help me focus. I am transitioning again, but I am unsure whether I'm going to texlax or not. I am not BCing so I'm going to be transitioning for a year or two. I finally figured out how to flat twist my hair so I am going to use that as my transition style. I am going to clip my ends little by little.


----------



## Cocoa21 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm in. My last relaxer was at the beginning of December, so I'm about 1 1/2 months post.

I'm using MN as well and plan on keeping my regular wash and co-wash regim w/ braids and wigs as back-up styles. Braids and  half wigs are the only way I won't go crazy worrying about styling my hair or adding change. 

Wish me luck and good luck to all of you ladies. Lets keep this thread up to support one another.


----------



## cclark1 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm in. I haven't permed my hair since Sept. I'm not big into weaves or braids. Plus I'm trying to figure out my natural hair and baby it so that when I'm 100% I'll know what I'm doing! I've been maintaining the two textures pretty well. Any support I could get would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Jan 21, 2008)

Non bc'ing transitioner checking in.  I'm currently 18 weeks post.  I plan on going at least 10 months before cutting it all off though.  Wait a second, I think that's considered the bc... nevermind.


----------



## Chromia (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm in. I'm not going to BC. I'm 18 weeks post right now. I was rollersetting up until last night when I did a twistout for the first time. From now on I just plan to do twistouts, braidouts, and buy a Maxiglide for straightening once in a while.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Jan 22, 2008)

I am still hanging in there...8 months post!


----------



## sunnydaze (Jan 22, 2008)

Caramel_Diva said:


> I am still hanging in there...8 months post!


 

Yep...nine months now!


----------



## prtybrwnis (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm still on the fence.  I haven't had a relaxer since 11/17/07. I love my natural texture, but a relaxed head is much easier for me to keep up.  We'll see. At least a natural head would allow me to straighten at times and then wear curly when I want.


----------



## neks4u2c (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi everyone!!!! I've been lurking on LHCF since Dec. 07. This is my 1st post... I'm so excited!!!  I have not relaxed my hair since Nov. 07 and I am now contemplating whether or not to transition (this is a fierce internal battle! erplexed). I have never seen my natural hair till now- I've had painful, damaging relaxers put on my hair all my life and never knew better! My new growth is about 2.5-3 inches but some spots, especially my temples are practically non-existant. My relaxed strands are deplorable- 6 inches of dry, brittle straw is what I call them! 
  I guess what is fueling my indecision is fear of the unknown (will it suit me?, will my family approve?, etc). I have set aside March 21 relax but if I can overcome my fears, I think I will skip this and make a final decision to transition. I think this challenge is the right one for me bcos I know BC'ing too early might be a bit scary. I would truly appreciate any and all support and I would like to sincerely thank all the wonderful ladies LHCF for their great advice!!!!!

P.S- Sorry for the long post!


----------



## BklynHeart (Feb 15, 2008)

Still in, been a year and 1 month!


----------



## Mook's hair (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm in, I'm currently 43 weeks post relaxer. Month 10


----------



## aloof one (Feb 16, 2008)

Still in!

I will be 10 months post (chasing Mook's hair lol) on the 22nd... which means I am very close to a year of transitioning. I have been thinking about BCing, but at the same time I have been thinking about getting to APL first. I was considering texturizing last night but I refuse to change my mind. Its a fun thought, but I wont do it. Maybe after my transition is over but not now!

Anyway... this is about the 3rd time I have been 2 inches or less away from APL since I have been on the site, so I am not going to be trimming for a while just to see myself get there all the way--- my last trim was Dec 5th, and I do have over an inch of length gained since then. So I won't be trimming this month or next month and hopefully I'll be APL by the end of April/beginning of May...


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Feb 16, 2008)

1 year and two months =]
still going strong


----------



## aramaticart (Feb 20, 2008)

A little over 6 months- checking in!


----------



## beautifulisaunderstatment (Feb 27, 2008)

Umm can I join? I know Im a lil late in the game. Im almost 3 years in with about 3 inches of relaxed neds left. Im already BSL. But Im still transitioning. Ladies you can do it. Dont let anyone tell you your hair will fall off. Yea the relaxed hair may shed and maybe even break but your natural hair will be fine. I stopped shedding after 6 months. And everything was fine up until now... Wash n go SUCK!


----------



## crazydaze911 (Feb 27, 2008)

beautifulisaunderstatment said:


> Umm can I join? I know Im a lil late in the game. Im almost 3 years in with about 3 inches of relaxed neds left. Im already BSL. But Im still transitioning. Ladies you can do it. Dont let anyone tell you your hair will fall off. Yea the relaxed hair may shed and maybe even break but your natural hair will be fine. I stopped shedding after 6 months. And everything was fine up until now... Wash n go SUCK!




3 years! wow - i'm at 1 year and 2 months.  i really do not want to lose any length (besides dusting or trimming) but i like straight hair sometimes and the two textures look CRAZY - lol.  and i agree - wash n gos SUCK - they look cute but make me shed no matter what products i use.


----------



## Nazarite27 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm at 3.5 years....it'll be four years in June 2008. 

I REFUSED to do the BC! 

I just kept my hair in kinky twists -- the whole time. I would get them done, wear them for a few months, take them out, do the do (wash, condition, etc.) and put them right back in. 

I finally took them out(for good) 2/23 and.....WOW!! I love my hair, I love it's lenght, texture, thickness, etc. 

I just snipped my ends last night!

I'm so happy!!


----------



## MiWay (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow!  I can't believe you ladies are still going strong after 3 years!  

Well, I'm trying to transition (for the second time), and I definitely don't want to BC, so count me in!  I'm 11 weeks post, so I'm just a baby compared to most.  

I almost relaxed earlier this week, but I did a CW last night and it made a world of difference.  I need a prayer and some conditioner, but I'm going to try to make it work this time.


----------



## mturner0516 (Feb 28, 2008)

I''m still going strong at 26 weeks and even though a lot of my idols are textlaxing, I'm still encouraged!


----------



## lollyoo (Feb 28, 2008)

pls can I join in 28wks since last relaxer, doing good, hoping to keep on for 28-29 months.
I will have to go through this whole thread for more info.


----------



## mstee07 (Feb 28, 2008)

neks4u2c said:


> *I guess what is fueling my indecision is fear of the unknown (will it suit me?, will my family approve?, etc).* I have set aside March 21 relax but if I can overcome my fears, I think I will skip this and make a final decision to transition. I think this challenge is the right one for me bcos I know BC'ing too early might be a bit scary. I would truly appreciate any and all support and I would like to sincerely thank all the wonderful ladies LHCF for their great advice!!!!!quote]
> 
> This is exactly what I am feeling!!!  I'm a 4b and the idea of not using chemicals anymore is intriguing but scary as hell. Sunday I will be 8 weeks post and I plan to go longer.  Just not sure if transitioning is for me yet.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## dany06 (Feb 28, 2008)

I want to  join.

Below is a little background information

 I wont say bc'ing 9 months ago was the best decision I made. For one i cut my hair and my boyfriend suggested going to his barber to get the parts that I couldnt reach in the back. I had around 3 inches of new growth when I went into the barber shop and I left out with less than an inch and even shorter in the front. Well a few weeks ago I decided to relax my hair and I can honestly say that was one of the absolute worse decision I have ever made. Now this crap on my head is breaking off like crazy, super sahara desert dry, and wont feel soft and smooth no matter what anyone does to it. So transitioning back to natural hair without cutting only makes sense.

When my hair was natural it felt strong and the strands were much thicker. Also when straightened the shine and silkiness was far greater than any relaxer could ever give. Now I dont plan to wear my hair kinky curly until it get super long and that will be just some of the times. I also dont plan to press and straighten my hair all of the time either. During my spring break which starts march 17, I will be heading over to georgia to vis-a-vis salon to get a Brazilian Keratin Treatment. This will be the first stop on my spring break vacation. For the BKT I want the full strength stuff so bring on the formaldehyde. Anyway the % is so low its not that bad. After that I will put in a few extensions or wear falls.

I really hope that it turns out like I want and the only problem I will have is that my hair is so straight that it wont hold a curl. So wish me luck. I'll update when I get it done.


----------



## zora (Feb 28, 2008)

I self-relaxed sometime in January, but I can't remember when, so I'll  be conservative and say I'm four weeks post.

I'm not sure what I'll end up doing in the future, but no more relaxer for me.... Not this year anyway.


----------



## texasqt (Feb 29, 2008)

mstee07 said:


> neks4u2c said:
> 
> 
> > *I guess what is fueling my indecision is fear of the unknown (will it suit me?, will my family approve?, etc).* I have set aside March 21 relax but if I can overcome my fears, I think I will skip this and make a final decision to transition. I think this challenge is the right one for me bcos I know BC'ing too early might be a bit scary. I would truly appreciate any and all support and I would like to sincerely thank all the wonderful ladies LHCF for their great advice!!!!!
> ...



I'm with you both on this.  Scary indeed...March 4th I will be 3 months post and it will be my date to relax again.  But I don't really want to...BUT I don't know what lies ahead either.  IF I can pull past March 4th, I may just get my hair braided BUT I don't want to end up losing my edges that I just got back and I don't plan on BCing and I'm so close to my goal of APL but what if all my relaxed hair starts breaking off AND I think I want to be a pressed natural but I'm a 4bb sooo shouldn't I just stay relaxed, BUT I don't want to, I don't even want to texlax cuz I know something isn't going to come out right...decisions, decisions, decisions! 

Sincerely,
So Confused!


----------



## camosil (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies after battling with a scalp condition for a couple years which is causing me to lose hair, I have decided a minute ago to go natural. I believe it is the relaxers that caused the problem and is keeping my scalp from completely healing.
 I hope I can still join because I will definitely need a lot of support through this process. 
I feel so proud of myself for doing this.


----------



## camosil (Mar 2, 2008)

Are  wigs, sew ins and half wigs allowed in this challenge?


----------



## camosil (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all,
          This might be old information for some of you but I will still put this out there. I decided to go natural and was doing some research when I came across this site which I think will be very helpful for transitioners, especially us who are new. The link is below

http://www.treasuredlocks.com/natural-hair-transition.html

Also while you are on the site checkout the natural relaxer for new growth, NATURAL-LAXER. Has anyone tried this before? If Yes please share your experience. If this product is as good as it says it is by softening new growth, all natural with no chemicals and lasts 6-8 weeks, then I think my transition will be easier than I thought and also for other LHCFers.

Check it out and let me know what you all think.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey girls,

Just checking in, still haven't BC'd though I am tempted almost every wash day!!

I've learned that keeping my hair maxiglided straight keeps me from wanting to cut it all off.  But each week when I wash, i get SOOO Frustrated.

Anyway, hair's still on my head, goin strong, and won't BC till Xmas time.
(hopefully)


----------



## crazydaze911 (Mar 4, 2008)

camosil said:


> Hi all,
> This might be old information for some of you but I will still put this out there. I decided to go natural and was doing some research when I came across this site which I think will be very helpful for transitioners, especially us who are new. The link is below
> 
> http://www.treasuredlocks.com/natural-hair-transition.html
> ...



Ive posted a couple times on that product.  DO NOT, i repeat DO NOT under any circumstances try this. it is just like a relaxer (even smells the same), ONLY WORSE (if your talking about the african wonders brand).  It made my hair fall out in clumps!  the woman who created it won awards and has nice thick hair, but THIS WAS ONE OF THE WORSE THINGS I EVER DID TO MY HAIR. i would stick to heat for straightening or some REALLY natural remedy (made in your kitchen from our recipe board) rather than purchase this. dont do it to yourself.


----------



## camosil (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks a lot for looking out crazy daze.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 7, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> Ive posted a couple times on that product. DO NOT, i repeat DO NOT under any circumstances try this. it is just like a relaxer (even smells the same), ONLY WORSE (if your talking about the african wonders brand). It made my hair fall out in clumps! the woman who created it won awards and has nice thick hair, but THIS WAS ONE OF THE WORSE THINGS I EVER DID TO MY HAIR. i would stick to heat for straightening or some REALLY natural remedy (made in your kitchen from our recipe board) rather than purchase this. dont do it to yourself.


 

HUMPH good to know!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 8, 2008)

I used the naturalaxer too, and not only did it make my hair bone dry, it did not give me the results it promised.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm not sure if I joined this challenge or not.  But I would like to...

I am currently 5 months post...and would like to go 24 months or so before I BC


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 10, 2008)

I did it...caved in and bc'd on Jan. 19th. I must confess it HERE. I have on other threads proudly and well....sadly I feel like I'm telling the truth to my parents..... So I'm out of this one.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 10, 2008)

congrats diva


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm new to LHCF, so, "Hey to all you long hair chicks out there. We _can_ do this!"  

I want natural hair and I'm hoping that Caramel will be my path to "the light".  I am 3 inches past SL and need help through this maze of au natural.  I will *not* do the BC!  I do not like short hair...on me, at least. 

I'm excited and want to wish you all good success...I'm also on the APL challenge...I guess you can tell I'm pretty hyped.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Mar 23, 2008)

Just checking in...I'm still hanging in there but I am dreading the summer months. How are you ladies planning to wear your hair during the summer..especially the ladies that 1+ years into their transition?


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 24, 2008)

jaded_faerie said:


> congrats diva


 

Thank you jaded_faerie...I'm sorry sooooooo I'm so late. It really means alot. After 20yrs of being hooked on creamy crack, I've quit cold turkey  and I am liberated.


----------



## blasiancurlie (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm in. This is just the challenge I needed. I've been transitioning since December 2007 (last texturizer) and I'm really sick of the two textures already! I'm hanging in there...


----------



## LynnieB (Mar 24, 2008)

Came across a pretty good website (Natural Hair Care Guide) that some of you ladies can get some use out of.

Not sure what board (if any) the owner belongs to but it's well put together and informative.

Here's the link:

*****Natural Hair Care Guide *****


----------



## StarrsNana (Mar 25, 2008)

I've finally made up my mind to transition, so I'm In!


----------



## filthyfresh (Mar 25, 2008)

I am 17 weeks post and I must say it isn't as hard as I thought it would be. 
As long as I keep my hair moisturized, it will do what it needs to do.
I'm having trouble because I'm hitting SL almost and my ends rubbing on my clothes isn't a good look.
So I think I'm going to clip my hair up and see how that works out.
I refuse to BC because frankly, my head is too damn big to have a TWA.


----------



## adf23 (Mar 25, 2008)

LiberianGirl said:


> Just checking in...I'm still hanging in there but I am dreading the summer months. How are you ladies planning to wear your hair during the summer..especially the ladies that 1+ years into their transition?



Same here- dreading the summer! I realllly don't want to wear a bun or phony pony from May-Sept!  I am thinking about getting a weave- just to get me through the summer.


----------



## silvergirl (Mar 25, 2008)

i guess you can toss me in here too, no bc here. no trims. for at least a good 2 years.


----------



## GETHEALTHY (Mar 28, 2008)

It's good to know others want to transition without doing the BC. I tried it once but only lasted 3 months!!! I'm going to give it a go again. I plan to do braids this time, this weekend i'm going to kick it off with tree braids and depending on how that goes i may stick with that. On my first go round I found it was eaiser to use a naturaly textured, curly pony while transitioning. It blended well with my NG. I've been transitioning my DD for almost a year now and her hair has done very well. She's very, very thick and past the sholders now!

SO GODSPEED EVERYONE AND BE BLESSED!


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Apr 1, 2008)

Officially joining this challenge as of last night... I made the decision to go natural without BCing... my head is also too big to rock a TWA and I will look like a boy with earrings. I will use braids, braidouts and whatever I can use to get this newgrowth to blend. I am just tired of the creamy crack... On to a more NATURAL me


----------



## Loves Harmony (Apr 1, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


> Officially joining this challenge as of last night... I made the decision to go natural without BCing... my head is also too big to rock a TWA and I will look like a boy with earrings. I will use braids, braidouts and whatever I can use to get this newgrowth to blend. I am just tired of the creamy crack... On to a more NATURAL me


 

Im with you on this one! I have short hair now so i dont have that much hair to cut off but i will trim little by little til the perm is cut off.
I cant wait. three months strong


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have about 2-3 inches of new growth. I am second guessing my decision now. I am trying to leave my hair alone until at least 10/1 and then decide what I am going to do


----------



## sxyhairfetish (Apr 1, 2008)

baby-dee04 said:


> Im with you on this one! I have short hair now so i dont have that much hair to cut off but i will trim little by little til the perm is cut off.
> I cant wait. three months strong


 
Yep I'll be doing the same Im shoulder length now and I thank god its not any longer lol... I'll be 3 months April 10th so im right behind you.


OT: That Natural Hair Care Guide Website is excellent, its exactly what I needed


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 1, 2008)

So ladies, how are you all coming along? I did a high messy bun today (extra pic in my siggy) and actually got compliments on it! It was the only really quick and painless thing I could do last night before bed. As of 3/24/08, I am 3 months post. 2 inches ng stretched. Yay! 
















   top view             front view           springy coils!   can't see my scalp!


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 16, 2008)

Where is everybody?? Bump...


----------



## StarrsNana (Apr 17, 2008)

I BC'd, so I'm out 



ChrissyB said:


> So ladies, how are you all coming along? I did a high messy bun today (extra pic in my siggy) and actually got compliments on it! It was the only really quick and painless thing I could do last night before bed. As of 3/24/08, I am 3 months post. 2 inches ng stretched. Yay!





ChrissyB said:


> Where is everybody?? Bump...


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Apr 17, 2008)

yay! congrats


----------



## crazydaze911 (Apr 17, 2008)

stilettos said:


> yay! congrats



Just wanted to say "hi".  i think we are at the same stage - my last relaxer was december 06 and my last trim was in jan 08 (one month after you).  and my ends look like yours in the picture.  Mine bother me, though...  do you think the ends are still ok w/out being blunt or shaped?  i really dont want to cut off more than needed cuz my hair grows at a snails pace (i barely have eyelashes and shave my legs every 6 weeks or so - lol). i am 3c at the nape and edges and 4a in the crown i think, but rite now i have the BKT in my hair to make it manageable.


----------



## Mook's hair (Apr 17, 2008)

:update:
As of today I am 365 days post relaxer. 
YES-yes, I made my one year mark. 
I'm living in cornrows. 
• I am still looking for a good air drying routine.
• I haven't used a flat iron since October
• I haven't trimmed since early March
• I haven't used a blow dryer since early March (it was an emergency)
• I baggy my ends every night. (I started doing this in April) but my ends     
   are still very dry and very prone to breakage lately.

And NO BC!:woohoo2:


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 17, 2008)

sxyhairfetish said:


> Yep I'll be doing the same Im shoulder length now and I thank god its not any longer lol... I'll be 3 months April 10th so im right behind you.
> 
> 
> OT: That Natural Hair Care Guide Website is excellent, its exactly what I needed



 3 months here too!  

Ladies who are in your first couple of months what's your regime ... I'm in desperate need of a good one !


----------



## StarrsNana (Apr 17, 2008)

stilettos said:


> yay! congrats




(don't wanna jack the thread, but thank you, I am truly loving my wash-n-go hair).


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Apr 19, 2008)

Anyone 5 months/23wks post thats a 4a/b? I need a transition buddy!!!


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

Mz. Princess said:


> Anyone 5 months/23wks post thats a 4a/b? I need a transition buddy!!!



Howdy


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Apr 19, 2008)

crazydaze911 said:


> Just wanted to say "hi".  i think we are at the same stage - my last relaxer was december 06 and my last trim was in jan 08 (one month after you).  and my ends look like yours in the picture.  Mine bother me, though...  do you think the ends are still ok w/out being blunt or shaped?  i really dont want to cut off more than needed cuz my hair grows at a snails pace (i barely have eyelashes and shave my legs every 6 weeks or so - lol). i am 3c at the nape and edges and 4a in the crown i think, but rite now i have the BKT in my hair to make it manageable.



hey there transition buddy  
my ends definately do not bother me because my hair is never styled to be bone straight, so my ends won't be seen


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Apr 19, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Howdy


 
yay!!! So how has the transition been going? what styles do you wear? what products do you use.

as for me i've just been co-washing and bunning using herbal essence hello hydration conditioner.


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Apr 19, 2008)

.......................


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 19, 2008)

Mz. Princess said:


> yay!!! So how has the transition been going? what styles do you wear? what products do you use.
> 
> as for me i've just been co-washing and bunning using herbal essence hello hydration conditioner.



its going pretty good.  Im trying to tame the inner PJ.
Im bunning too. Im currently on a wash for growth challenge. I wash with nioxin or shikakai. Im workin with tresemme products for cowashing at the moment. I scarf my edges with a aloe/glycerin leave in and my whipped shea butter.

I have the usual growth rate of 1/2" per inch. what about you?


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Apr 22, 2008)

I am itching to do the BC 
but can't with this bald patch


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi! Ladies, I am almost done with my transition, I just really miss my natural hair and it looks just like my texlaxed hair so I think that is a waste, I still have shrinkage, I still have frizz if I do a rollerset and and Humidity get to it, I was Loving the Tex lax at first. I know for some it works out great, I just miss my natural hair smelling good and feeling like a cloud. Even though I am still rocking a Twa, I have about 2 more inches of Texlax hair to grow out and I will be all natural so I would say by July it shall be done, I don't want to cut it yet because I want my 2 more inches of natural to grow out also LOL!!!


----------



## lollyoo (Apr 29, 2008)

how is everyone doing. I am ok,  currently in braids just needed the break form my hair. Am going into my 9th month of transition so getting there slowly, quite slowly since am not bcing this year.


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 29, 2008)

I am 4 months post and am starting to have MAJOR issues. My hair keeps getting very very matted and tangled close to the roots. I think that the only think I will be able to do to avoid it is a wash and go several times per week. I tried my usual routine of washing (either a co-wash or with sulfate free shampoo), tying down with a scarf, and doing a rollerset (Sylver's scarf method) like I have done for the past couple of months but tying down my new growth with a scarf is causing it to matt...

I have had a frustrating week and thought about relaxing, but I know that it isn't what I really want to do. Besides, I have always had issues with my hair even as a permed head, so turning back now is not much of an option for me. That's what I'll keep telling myself anyway...

I'm gonna use a clarifying shampoo in the morning, maybe that will help somehow erplexed


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Apr 29, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> its going pretty good. Im trying to tame the inner PJ.
> Im bunning too. Im currently on a wash for growth challenge. I wash with nioxin or shikakai. Im workin with tresemme products for cowashing at the moment. I scarf my edges with a aloe/glycerin leave in and my whipped shea butter.
> 
> *I have the usual growth rate of 1/2" per inch. what about you?*


 

I don't know, my hair seems to actin up lately. When i first started to transition it looked like it grew at about 1 inch per month. but for the past few months it hasn't been doin nothinerplexed. then i was looking at my hair today and it seemed like it magically grew/got thicker and easier to manage over night. 

I'm just gonna go with the flow and see what happens


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 29, 2008)

Mz. Princess said:


> I don't know, my hair seems to actin up lately. When i first started to transition it looked like it grew at about 1 inch per month. but for the past few months it hasn't been doin nothinerplexed. then i was looking at my hair today and it seemed like it magically grew/got thicker and easier to manage over night.
> 
> I'm just gonna go with the flow and see what happens



I done jumped on the OCT and MT wagon.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah i thought about that. but i jumped on the silica bandwagon. hopefully that'll work. i just flat ironed my hair and it definetly grew, so i guess i'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone 9 weeks post and want to be transitioning buddies??????


----------



## Ebony Majesty (Apr 30, 2008)

75 weeks post
currently rockin' a full head weave


----------



## blasiancurlie (Apr 30, 2008)

about 4 months post but I just did a mini chop a couple of weeks ago. is that allowed? i cut about 3-4 inches of relaxed hair off so that i'd have more of an even distribution of NG and relaxed hair - maybe half and half now, i think.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 13, 2008)

Count me in!  I can buddy-up...I need some support, as well.....

sm**ches!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 13, 2008)

I can be your buddy...count me in! My last rlxr was jan 08!!  This is the longest I've ever gone since i relaxed my hair over 15 yrs ago...


----------



## Napp (May 13, 2008)

I hope this time around will be better. Im planning to grow out my texturizer for 88 weeks no less. Im excited and rejuvinated


----------



## belleza (May 14, 2008)

I'm in.  I will be posting new pictures soon.


----------



## belleza (May 14, 2008)

subscribing


----------



## Xavier (May 14, 2008)

ChrissyB said:


> I am 4 months post and am starting to have MAJOR issues. My hair keeps getting very very matted and tangled close to the roots. I think that the only think I will be able to do to avoid it is a wash and go several times per week. I tried my usual routine of washing (either a co-wash or with sulfate free shampoo), tying down with a scarf, and doing a rollerset (Sylver's scarf method) like I have done for the past couple of months but tying down my new growth with a scarf is causing it to matt...
> 
> I have had a frustrating week and thought about relaxing, but I know that it isn't what I really want to do. Besides, I have always had issues with my hair even as a permed head, so turning back now is not much of an option for me. That's what I'll keep telling myself anyway...
> 
> I'm gonna use a clarifying shampoo in the morning, maybe that will help somehow erplexed


 

I am _unofficially_ on this challenge. I have been lurking in this thread for a while. 

 I am 14weeks post. I have always had the issue with matting and tangling at the root. This is what helped me. 

Get a very good detangling conditioner. I use LTR or Silicon Mix. Braid your hair in sections before washing and finger comb as much shedded hairs as you can. Wet your hair and gently shampoo and rinse while you have the braids still entact. Then get rid of the excess water. Apply your conditioner focusing on the roots. Unbraid each section one by one and detangle gently. Then braid back up. Do this to every section. If I deep condition under a hood dryer I just apply condition to my braids after my shampoo and then after 20 minutes under dryer I detangle each section. Then I rinse with braids entact. After that I pat my hair dry and apply my leave in section by section, detangling once again(by this time detangling should be very easy and effortless). Then I airdry in ponytail. My hair hasn't had any matting since I have discovered this method.


----------



## Lia200805 (May 18, 2008)

Mook's hair said:


> :update:
> As of today I am 365 days post relaxer.
> YES-yes, I made my one year mark.
> I'm living in cornrows.
> ...


 
CONGRATULATIONS MOOK!


----------



## redd (May 18, 2008)

4 months post and i would love a transitioning buddy!!


----------



## missdemi (May 19, 2008)

OOOH! I would love to join! Im a NEWBIE. My last relaxer was at the end of November 2007! In the beginning I just pressed. Now Im giving heat a break for a month and then Im probably going to go back to heat in July. Currently I have just been washing every 4 days DC with Heat with either protein or Mosturizing every wash. and doing either braid outs or blowdrying the roots and wearing it in a clip.


----------



## Lia200805 (May 19, 2008)

_Count me in friends! _

_I'm also transitioning and although I really want to see what my natural hair is like without the relaxed hair weighing it down, I don't want to give up the length just yet._
_I'm 9 months in and reckon I have about 5.5 inches NG in the crown.  All in all my hair is about a cm away from APL (Ive managed to retain the relaxed hair and have trimmed an inch every so often).  _
_Has anyone noticed that their hair has become EASIER to manage as the new growth gets longer?  Maybe it's me but detangling is no where near as bad as it used to be a few months back._

_By the way, the pic in the avatar is my 'not-so-strict' attempt at the C'n'G technique._

_Happy Transing......_


----------



## CandacyEliz (May 19, 2008)

Okay so I've like joined this thread in my head about a month ago, but I'm making it official now...

Haven't texlaxed since January (by accident) and I'm now going to see where this leads me... I'm taking ths a day at a time

If it's not too late I'd like to join

Hi   Good luck to all the transitioners


----------



## ResultsMayVary (May 20, 2008)

redd said:


> 4 months post and i would love a transitioning buddy!!




I will hit 4 months Friday !!! I'm currently in micros !!


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 20, 2008)

I'm in!  I'm nearly 5 months post and want to get to APL before I do a mini cut.  The plan is to keep cutting up to APL length until all this straight a$$ relaxed hair is gone!


----------



## belleza (May 28, 2008)

I'm 10 weeks post


----------



## DaRealist (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't think I officially signed on, but I'm in.


----------



## The Girl (Jun 4, 2008)

Definitely in...I am 25 days away from a yr with no chemicals...man this yr is flying by.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 4, 2008)

The Girl said:


> Definitely in...I am 25 days away from a yr with no chemicals...man this yr is flying by.


 
go 'head girl!!!

i'm 10 months in... and going strong...


----------



## Rei (Jun 4, 2008)

count me in! My head is way too large for a BC . I've been using curlformers and clips to pin my hair up in the back. I press once every 3 weeks, and cw every 3 days. so far this has been working for me. i'd like to use regular rollers, but they don't work as well when I airdry as curlformers do, so... I dont have a dryer so I have to use this method.


----------



## The Girl (Jun 4, 2008)

Rei said:


> count me in! *My head is way too large for a BC* . I've been using curlformers and clips to pin my hair up in the back. I press once every 3 weeks, and cw every 3 days. so far this has been working for me. i'd like to use regular rollers, but they don't work as well when I airdry as curlformers do, so... I dont have a dryer so I have to use this method.



Mine definitely is IMO  Watermelon head right chere.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Jun 5, 2008)

My update:

So far so good .....

10 weeks post.  I haven't used heat in about a month. I was going to give up the other day and relax or bc, but imma keep going. 

My ng is difficult to handle when I don't wash everyday.  If I cowash daily my hair becomes over conditioned and gets the soggy like feeling.  So I cowash about every other day and just water only wash in between. I_  think_ water washing my hair everyday has really done some good. 

The only thing that keeps my ng moisturized post dry is either s-curl spray, Eqyss botanical mist or Wave Nuvo (sp) mist.   I have found that my ng loves ORS replenishing packs, coconut oil and Amla oil.  

I may get some braids, but I'm still on the fence about that.  So far I have been wearing w&g's, buns and pokahontas (sp) braids.  I think I need to diversify my styles some more.........


----------



## Chromia (Jun 14, 2008)

Keclee23 said:


> I have found that my ng loves ORS replenishing packs, coconut oil and Amla oil.


My hair loves ORS too. I have a bottle of Amla oil that I haven't used yet. Coconut oil is on my list of things to try.

I'm 9 months into my transition, doing twistouts after every wash.


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 14, 2008)

IA... ORS Replenishing Paks and coconut oil are great. I use the coconut to detangle before shampooing.


----------



## DaRealist (Jun 17, 2008)

Coconut oil has been my friend too
My ng is very soft
I regret not buying a larger container of it


----------



## Lia200805 (Jun 18, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> go 'head girl!!!
> 
> i'm 10 months in... and going strong...


 

Your hair looks lovely Whimsy.  I'll be a year in (give or take a couple of weeks) at the end of July.  Whilst I can't wait to see the curls properly, I know deep down that I wouldn't know where to begin with hair that I couldn't fit into a low ponytail!  Well done you!


----------



## GeauXavi (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey ladies...I'm in! I guess if I can admit it on here then it makes it official, right?! lol

I'm a week post...yeah I know i have a long way to go...but I'm in it for the long haul!

I've gone natural before (march'06)without a long transition...chopped to 1 inch after 8weeks...then relaxed about 8 months later after a heat damage incidenterplexed...

Well...I grew my hair to APL and last perm, i had to chop to blunt SL after the stylist ripped through my hair I've just been itching to return to natural, but i've gotten attached to my hair after "raising it" for two years from nothing...lol

My plan is to grow to APL (about 3 in away), then do 1/2 inch trims every month until im au naturel APL...Anybody wanna be my buddy?

Sorry So Long Ladies


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 4, 2008)

Count me in too! I'm almost 5 months post. This is my second attempt at transitioning. The last time, I caved in at 5 months, so it'll be exciting to go longer.


----------



## Rei (Jul 5, 2008)

oh man on man. 

airdrying was DESTROYING my hair, seriously. It seemed like it would not matter how many leave ins and braids/ponytails/buns w/e I put my hair in, I was shedding like mad and my ends were breaking. I finally bought a cheapo hood dryer and did an aphoghee, and bam, just like that, significantly reduced shedding and breakage. So i'll stick to the tried and true. I've been tempted to just chop, but i'm resisting. using a lot of protein products, since it seems my hair craves it.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi ladies, 
    I posted pics of my new growth (I'm 7 months post) here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=259021

Not so much to see length, moreso to show texture when wet and dry. Good luck on your transition!!


----------



## Paradox (Aug 4, 2008)

ChrissyB said:


> Hi ladies,
> I posted pics of my new growth (I'm 7 months post) here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=259021
> 
> Not so much to see length, moreso to show texture when wet and dry. Good luck on your transition!!


Good job! I hope that everyone else is doing well also.


----------



## The Girl (Aug 5, 2008)

Doing ok I just flat ironed today.  Didn't turn out how I remembered but I do like the wash and go look a lot more than I did before.  I know that a relaxer (underprocessed in my case) doesn't wash out but I swear it feels that way sometimes.


----------



## 2Cute! (Aug 5, 2008)

strawberry-jelly said:


> I'm in as well. I'm at about *20 weeks* since I last texturized. I'm not big on braids. So what's *gotten me this far are braidouts and flat ironing*. I may start to incorporate instant weaves here and there too, because my braidouts are really getting out of control. haha


 
The bolded is me exactly. I am contemplating going natural, but can't bring myself to big chop. I wash, braid to dry and then flat iron. 

So far, so good. 

I change my regimen to suit my goals, so it could change if I decide to relax again. Right now, I just don't know...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a goal to transition out of my bone strait relaxed hair. I don't know how long I can make it, but I have a goal of a year to start.  I am currently  6 weeks post. I hope to grow out my style and bun it for the majority of the transition.


----------



## blasiancurlie (Aug 11, 2008)

looks like i have to drop out as i already BCed. i couldn't last a year   good luck to all you transitioners!!


----------



## ghanaian dime (Aug 11, 2008)

Well I guess I can't hide it any longer.  I'm going natural.  I didn't want to say anything just in case my fickle a$$ reniged.  But I'm in.  This was a great idea OP!!!!

I'm 9 weeks post by the way.


----------



## The Girl (Aug 11, 2008)

ghanaian dime said:


> Well I guess I can't hide it any longer.  I'm going natural.  I didn't want to say anything just in case my fickle a$$ reniged.  But I'm in.  This was a great idea OP!!!!
> 
> I'm 9 weeks post by the way.


See we think alike.  I was thinking about it way back when Lauren450 did it then I chickened out then I tried again and waited until it was too much to not transistion


----------



## KnottyGurl (Aug 11, 2008)

23 weeks post, as my siggy so proudly notes.

Soooooooo, this friday should be about 6 months (24 weeks) even though I know that, technically, 26 weeks is six months. I'ma celebrate ANYWAY.


----------



## Eisani (Aug 11, 2008)

ghanaian dime said:


> Well I guess I can't hide it any longer.  I'm going natural.  *I didn't want to say anything just in case my fickle a$$* *reniged.*  But I'm in.  This was a great idea OP!!!!
> 
> I'm 9 weeks post by the way.





The Girl said:


> See we think alike.  I was thinking about it way back when Lauren450 did it then I chickened out then I tried again and *waited until it was too much to not transistion*



This is me all the way. I've mentioned it a few other threads, calling it my Jay-Z/Beyonce' type transition...didn't wanna make it publicly official cuz I'm prone to flighty tendencies I'm 9 months into my transition out of my texlax and it's too far to turn back so I just let it do it's thing.  CW's buns and WnG's are my daily styles and I'll flat iron every couple months to check progress.  I will not BC--then again, there's really nothing to BC anyway There's some yucky straight ends, 1.5-2" maybe, but I can wait til I'm WL to cut those off.


----------



## trpaige (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey ladies, I have been thinking bout transitioning.  I am 9 weeks post relaxer. I am dead set against doing da BC. I hope I am not too late 2 join you all. I haven't read the thread from bigging 2 end but I plan 2.  I would love some guidance and support. My issue is what 2 do style wise with my hair.


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Aug 14, 2008)

I almost made 7 months ladies. Keep on keeping on! I also found a great beautician who is helping me through.

Trpaige - I mostly used perm rods after washing and sat under the dryer and did curly styles. Came out really cute.It disguised the relaxed from the new growth for a longg time.


----------



## chitowngal330 (Aug 25, 2008)

I am 8 months post and things are starting to get difficult.  I'm hanging in there though.  Does anyone have good suggestions for a detangler?


----------



## KnottyGurl (Aug 25, 2008)

*Just checking in. I guess 26 weeks is 'technically' 6 months. So, I'll be 26 weeks post this friday!*


----------



## redd (Aug 26, 2008)

It seems like the longer my hair gets the more I want to put in a relaxer to keep my tresses straight .


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey girls,

Glad so see so many of us going strong!!!! Coconut oil is my best friend too.
I'm 13 months in and going for at least 24 months.  I realistically think I'll BC at the end of 09. 
What styles are you all wearing?


----------



## Eisani (Aug 27, 2008)

Whimsy said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Glad so see so many of us going strong!!!! Coconut oil is my best friend too.
> I'm 13 months in and going for at least 24 months. I realistically think I'll BC at the end of 09.
> *What styles are you all wearing*?


 
I'm almost 10 months post and will be reassessing my goals @ the 12 month mark.  I've been wearing twist outs, buns and WnG's. I'm slowly trimming away the straight ends, but will probably do a thorough trim of about 2-2.5" to get all of the straight ends from overprocessing my underprocess (texlax)  and let it go from there.  Today I'm craving long layers .I'm so fickle.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 27, 2008)

Eisani said:


> I'm almost 10 months post and will be reassessing my goals @ the 12 month mark. I've been wearing twist outs, buns and WnG's. I'm slowly trimming away the straight ends, but will probably do a thorough trim of about 2-2.5" to get all of the straight ends from overprocessing my underprocess (texlax)  and let it go from there. Today I'm craving long layers .I'm so fickle.


 
I'm so jealous that u can do a WNG.  My natural hair and the texlaxed edges are so different looking that WNGs look a hot *** mess.  

Braidouts have been my savior!


----------



## YummyC (Sep 20, 2008)

Is it too late to join : ) 

I am only 12 weeks post now and I wear buns, braidouts and sometimes just part it down the middle and make two princess Leigh knots ( tucking the ends of course).

I already have a hard time dealing with the two different textures. How often do you ladies shampoo? Does anyone do hot oil treatments? 

I just got the Qhemet Oilve Oil Cream leave in and it is the BOSS!! it left my hair smooth from root to tip.


----------



## camibella (Sep 20, 2008)

chitowngal330 said:


> I am 8 months post and things are starting to get difficult.  I'm hanging in there though.  Does anyone have good suggestions for a detangler?



Hi Chitowngal330,

For detangler, I use Scurl Curl acitvator mixed with some pure aloe vera gel, and a bit of shea butter all mixed up. It seems to do the trick for me. I've been a bit scarce of LHCF because of my relocation and a new job, school full time and being a mom...whew! But its all worth it. I'm transitioning as well and about 8 months in but in between I hit some snags and didn't know how to maintain in the winter months so I got backtracked a bit. But lately its blooming and I'm so loving it right now! I have to add new pics to my fotki to update whenever i can find the box with the camera. lol! 

Hope this helps! HHG!


----------



## snowbal2200 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I am transitioning myself.  My last touchup was August 1st and I do not want another perm, ever.  I have had a perm for years and I am sick of it now.  I want to be 100% natural but I do not plan to BC.  Hopefully, with the help of you ladies, I will be able to have a smooth transition.  I am also using ayurvedic products as well. So far so good.  I do have a lot of growth already.  I so do hope I can get through this.


----------



## trpaige (Sep 22, 2008)

YummyC said:


> Is it too late to join : )
> 
> I am only 12 weeks post now and I wear buns, braidouts and sometimes just part it down the middle and make two princess Leigh knots ( tucking the ends of course).
> 
> ...


 
I shampoo every Monday and Thurday and I do hot oil treatments.  I use carrott, vitaka, and amla oils in variations.  I also use a queen helena's(sp) brand.


----------



## sheree (Sep 23, 2008)

Count me in, am 2months post and my hair is in weave...


----------



## sheree (Sep 24, 2008)

blackbeauty10 said:


> Anyone 9 weeks post and want to be transitioning buddies??????


 
 am 9weeks post, hair currently in weave


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm back in this challenge! I am just trying to perfect my flat twists as my daily style.


----------



## YummyC (Sep 29, 2008)

trpaige said:


> I shampoo every Monday and Thurday and I do hot oil treatments.  I use carrott, vitaka, and amla oils in variations.  I also use a queen helena's(sp) brand.



I like the vatika oil as well


----------



## KnottyGurl (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Chi! I'm right behind you at a little over 7 months post. I've found that saturating (and I do mean SATURATE) my hair with a good humectrant conditioner (I use Suave Humectrant), combing thru it with the Shower comb, and leaving it in for about an hour or so does wonders. I don't have any issues with tangling at all. I do this about once, sometimes twice, per week. HTH. 



chitowngal330 said:


> I am 8 months post and things are starting to get difficult.  I'm hanging in there though.  Does anyone have good suggestions for a detangler?


----------



## crazydaze911 (Sep 30, 2008)

i second that - on the importance of GLOBS of conditioner when transitioning w/out bc - lol.


----------



## Chromia (Sep 30, 2008)

I third that. :wink2: I saturate my hair with deep conditioner - I apply it like a relaxer and I leave it on for at least 30 min., then I detangle while I rinse it out.


----------



## Neala21 (Sep 30, 2008)

I would love to join. I'm currently 13 weeks post my last relaxer. My new growth is soft & i'm loving it. I have to use lots of conditioner & co washing multiple times during the week has helped. 

Im liking the HE Hello Hydration so far so good. Im keeping track of my hair in my fotki. I plan to transition for 28 months. I know I'm a long transitioner & that's the ultimate goal. Will it make it that long depends.


----------



## Mook's hair (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi ladies, 
I'm still going strong. 
October 17 will be 18 months. Still NO BC.

My hair is ever changing and shrinkage is so freaky!
Anyway. I updated my album if you're interested. Visit and leave me some comments.


----------



## Eisani (Oct 1, 2008)

^^Nice pics, Mook . I love your twists and wish I had the patience to do mine neat enough to wear them for more than overnight. You are sho nuff right about shrinkage! I'm 10 1/2 months post and OMG, shrink city. Oh, and LOVE your BAA in the July album! We need to see albums like yours to keep us motivated. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Clazz E 2 (Oct 23, 2008)

Is this thread still alive? (SMILE)
Transitioning w/o BCing looking for  a buddy.  Last perm August....and planning to ride it out til July/August 2009.  

Anyone with the same stats(time frame)?

Let's buddy up so we won't FAIL!!


----------



## MACgirl2k2 (Oct 23, 2008)

count me in, Im tired of relaxing my hair


----------



## Napp (Oct 23, 2008)

any one else having problems w/ their edges. im not seeing much progress.Im going to try kinkytwists for 2 months and see if that helps. im ok with my shrinkage though.(but im only 6.5 months post. my shrinkage can get crazy) there is barley a difference w/ my texturized hair but the texturized hair can get curly w/ just conditioner and my natural hair does not

eta mook you are very inspiring! you make your transition seem so effortless!


----------



## lnhair (Oct 24, 2008)

I am joining.  I was longtime nappy for about 6 years.  I made the mistake and relaxed my hair in Dec 2007. Now i want to transition.  I am 5 weeks post.  Maybe this time around i will document my hair journey from the beginning.


----------



## princessnad (Oct 24, 2008)

Going strong since January 6, 2008.


----------



## MrsLack (Oct 24, 2008)

Clazz E 2 said:


> Is this thread still alive? (SMILE)
> Transitioning w/o BCing looking for a buddy. Last perm August....and planning to ride it out til July/August 2009.
> 
> Anyone with the same stats(time frame)?
> ...


 

Hmm, I like the buddy idea. My last relaxer was the end of August. I don't have a definite timeline, I want to go as long as possible, so it wouldn't be any sooner than July/August. I know I need all the help I can get!


----------



## snugglez41685 (Oct 26, 2008)

I would like to join this challenge. I guess this will be year two of my transition though. I would like to transition till I reach my goal length if possible.


----------



## Mook's hair (Oct 26, 2008)

I STRAIGHTENED my hair tonight and did an aggressive trim but still no BC.
18 
months & still going.


----------



## Chromia (Oct 27, 2008)

It's been 1 year and 1 month for me. I stocked up on Tresemme Anti Breakage conditioner because it detangles my hair really well. I also bought a blow dryer because my hood dryer dries my hair so slowly and it's too cold to leave the house with damp hair.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 1, 2008)

still hanging strong, looking at those last 5 inches....trying not to reach for scissors...thin, thin, why so thin?  what could help my hair thicken up? h-e-l-p!


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Nov 1, 2008)

hey i want to join sorry im new if i havent properly been introduced and yeah i want to do it with out braids or weaves too cuz i just want to give my hair a break from it specially since my edges just grew back in from doing back to back micros for a long time then weaving i want to transition for 2 years and chop after graduation im neck length so it wouldnt even be that big a chop cuz ill probably get trims to keep it healthy


----------



## myxdchiick (Nov 4, 2008)

Clazz E 2 said:


> Is this thread still alive? (SMILE)
> Transitioning w/o BCing looking for  a buddy.  Last perm August....and planning to ride it out til July/August 2009.
> 
> Anyone with the same stats(time frame)?
> ...



Count me in! I've been looking for someone with the same stats for a while now....


----------



## Clazz E 2 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Myxdchiick,

*Let's do this!*  What's your stats?  Or send me a private email...

Clazz E 2


----------



## Eisani (Nov 6, 2008)

It'll officially be one year for me on the 13th...:reddancer:I'm so excited! I feel better about it than I thought I would. I plan on doing another trim on the 27th. I've had my moments but as if right now, I'm in love with my hair. I don't have that much texlaxed hair left. YAY!!! Plan as of right now is to hopefully be completely natural by April '09. We shall see :Fingerscrossed:


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 6, 2008)

Clazz E 2 said:


> Hey Myxdchiick,
> 
> *Let's do this!* What's your stats? Or send me a private email...
> 
> Clazz E 2


 

I'm with you ladies too! Count me in! My last relaxer was in May and I didn't plan to BC till next May but I'll buddy up and ride it out till July/August!  I'm not on here everyday so PM me if you want another buddy. After micros raped my hairline, I've started half-wiggin it.


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 6, 2008)

Eisani said:


> It'll officially be one year for me on the 13th...:reddancer:I'm so excited! I feel better about it than I thought I would. I plan on doing another trim on the 27th. I've had my moments but as if right now, I'm in love with my hair. I don't have that much texlaxed hair left. YAY!!! Plan as of right now is to hopefully be completely natural by April '09. We shall see :Fingerscrossed:


 

Congrats girlie!  I'm like my curls more and more each day and am getting excited about it. So excited it takes a lot of strength to resist the urge to chop sooner! But I know I should wait b/c once I cut I want to be able to wear different styles.


----------



## Fabulous1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Im new to this so what is a braidout and what is the satin scarf method?


----------



## HollyGolightly1982 (Nov 6, 2008)

vivacious1083 said:


> I'm with you ladies too! Count me in! My last relaxer was in May and I didn't plan to BC till next May but I'll buddy up and ride it out till July/August!  I'm not on here everyday so PM me if you want another buddy. After micros raped my hairline, I've started half-wiggin it.



Can I join you ladies too? my last relaxer was in July. So far my transition is going smoothly


----------



## sweetpuff (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone is still doing this?


----------



## crazydaze911 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm still in..... sometimes i hate the two textures but idc - i've learned my lesson.  NO MORE SCISSORS until i gain some length - been SL most of my life and i dont feel like going back there right now


----------



## The Girl (Aug 24, 2009)

Technically I am still in I need to update my fotki BAD!  I missed my 2 yr anniversary but I have been trimming here and there.


----------

